# OOC: Tholestia: also XP and GP tracking etc.



## Ravellion (Mar 8, 2003)

Post the longer OOC stuff in here. The short remarks can be interspersed with the roleplaying, that doesn't hurt the game.

Deepwinter 7:
XP: 67321
GP: 1102
Monthly Upkeep: Common (45 gp per month)

Ilan:
XP: 66540
GP: 2746
Monthly Upkeep: Extravagant (200 gp per month)

Trolan:
XP: 55540
GP: ???
Monthly Upkeep: Good (100 gp per month)

Kheldev Stonebreaker:
XP: 55540
GP: ???
Monthly Upkeep: Common (45 gp per month)

Partial Level target chart:
6: 21000
7: 28000
8: 36000
9: 45000
10: 55000
11: 66000
12: 78000
13: 91000

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Mar 13, 2003)

LIST OF LOOT

Magical Items:
leather bracers
cloak of resistance +1
cloak of charisma +2
+1 light flail
+1 orcish scimitar
+1 large wooden shield 
+1 full plate
+1 chain shirt
+2 steel buckler

Non Magical Items (and their GP worth):
- Masterwork Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Masterwork Small Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Full Plate (1500 gp)
- Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
- Masterwork Battleaxe (circa 310 gp)
- 4 Daggers (4 x 2 gp)
- Silver Holy Symbol (25 gp)
- Large Steel shield, Looks very battered (20 gp)

Cold Hard Cash:
-


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 13, 2003)

Euhm ... I think it's on this sheet:

GP : 1071
XP: 45785


----------



## Bacter (Mar 13, 2003)

888 gp

Hebben we een upkeep per week ofzo? for food/lodging etc?


----------



## takew (Mar 14, 2003)

GP: 230 
XP: ???

Prepared Cleric spells:
0lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1lvl: Protection from Evil*, Bless 2x


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 14, 2003)

Upkeep/Month, deducted at the first of every month, festival weeks excluded. I'll post the variations tomorrow (or email them since it is protected content).


----------



## Bacter (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry Rav... here are my prepared spells:

1st level: (6) Magic Missile (2x), Sleep, Mage armor, Spider climb, Feather fall
2nd level: (5) Invisibility (2x), See invisibility, Mirror image, Cat's grace
3rd level: (4) Fireball, Haste, Suggestion, Dispel Magic
4th level: (3) Dimension door, Scrying, Confusion
5th level: (2) Cloud kill, Hold monster

Do I have to list my 0th level cantribs as well?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 15, 2003)

Bacter said:
			
		

> *Do I have to list my 0th level cantribs as well? *



Yes, you might just need them (Detect Magic is a spell that is often used many times per day, as well as mage hand and read magic)

Alright,  you are ready to go, now it's waiting for Wulf.

Rav


----------



## takew (Mar 16, 2003)

To Wulf:

Drop the magic missile (2d4+2) and Shocking grasp (1d8+4).
We are 9th level and they don't mean "poep" to our oponents.
As a fighter/mage you should use magic to buf your self and let your sword do the talking (greatsword I suppose; it is by far the best weapon for a wizard cause they can't use shiels).

Instead take the shield spell (or twice) and another mage armor.

Greatsword deals 2d6+(1,5xStr) and you can attack twice each round.

So enough min/max, back to you Rav...


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *To Wulf:
> 
> Drop the magic missile (2d4+2) and Shocking grasp (1d8+4).
> We are 9th level and they don't mean "poep" to our oponents.
> ...



Actually, very poor minmax  Take. Perhaps you should start learning the rules before you minmax. As a special ability of the Spellsword class you can store a spell in your sword and if you hit that spell can be cast on your opponent as a free action. Shocking grasp = suddenly a good deal.

Also I lined out all wielding options (two handed, sword and shield, two weapons, double weapon) for casper already and he chose double weapon: It might not be the most efficient damage dealing, but you also deal less redundant damage.

Also, I will tell you again, as I did many times before, that over minmaxing will hurt the game and *decrease* the survival chances of your character. A two bladed sword is a viable weapon, and thankfully not everyone uses just greatswords and bastard swords - that would be boring and predictable wouldn't it?

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

Wulf: you are aware of the fact that casting mage armor will not stack with the +2 Chainshirt you own? Are you wearing that at the moment? What kind of plusses does your two bladed sword have (since the character I have from you seems to own a +2 longsword, a +1 quartertaff and is a 9th level spellsword...)? I still don't have a proper sheet for you, like other people have sent to me. If you got to my webpage youcan see how other people have done it.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

You can find changed (clarified by WotC or House ruled) spell descriptions here.

You can find House ruled game mechanincs here.

Could everyone please read them at least once so it doesn't come as a complete surprise?

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 17, 2003)

Rav, what do you want to do with the Animal Affinity spell? Basically DW7 burns up his power points to a 30 point reserve every night on extended, double fortified animal affinities, especially when travelling in the open. 

Since the die roll overhead would be enormous, we had decided (at least I had...)   only to roll in advance of actual encounters. Since nothing happened the previous day I could assume that DW7 had boosted his physical stats on the night previous to the current encounter.

Okay I didn't explicitly tell you, and you could of course hold this against me.. (and if so Jurgen and I won't come to visit you ) , but we always did it like this

Anyway the spell costs 8 power points, (3 + 2 + 2 + 2 - 1) so I could cast 5 of them. Preferred boost is:

CON, DEX, WIS, INT and the lowest of these rolls again

stat + (1d4 + 1)*1.5 for a 20 hour duration - you roll


----------



## takew (Mar 17, 2003)

Well first of all... you are a pain in the bump.

Post anywhere the spellsword and I could have known it.
Post anywhere caspers character and i would have known anything.
Still I say, take shield instead. And mage armor... I didn't know he had chainshirt. How could I have known. And i assume he is a fighter so still MY combo is minmax and i never said it was power minmax. Only at 9th lvl you should know your character. (so forgive him the mage armor and give him a shield spell instead)

And i can't belive you can store a magic missile in a sword. So drop the spell.

And still... you use a full round to cast a pathetic spell on one side of his weapon. Instead of  casting a shield/mage armor. After which he can attack with his (range)weapon in the second round and outclass the stored spell on dmg

If i am missing something about the PrC - Spellsword than sorry.

And i think that we all can say that i know the rules quite well (but how can I have any knowledge over things i can't know?!?

Fight on Wulf and kick the  out of them...

(I was supposed to protect him???)




Second: About the 2 arrows. How is that possible with 100% cover? I assumed that from my position i couldn't be hit. Otherwise I would have made a 5ft step right... 

But there is probably an explanation. And I don't really mind anyway, but still... I am listening.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> Well first of all... you are a pain in the bump.



So are you. I was actually constructive about, say, your background for instance, but you aren't ever constructive of game mechanical concepts if they aren't 100% optimal/efficient. Next time I'll ram your background into the ground: I am a literature student, I know how to critique amateur writing, believe me. What this comes down to is that 
a) some people take decisions based on style (Some of my NPCs take suboptimal choiced as well even though some of them last only for one combat) instead of raw power. Since that concept is completely alien to you apparently, I don't want you to:
b) give advice that normally is in the DMs hands. If you think I am an evil bastard that deliberatly makes the PCs make stupid choices you are wrong: This game takes considerable time and effort on *my* part. I am not doing it to screw over players. I do it because a) no one else wants to b) I think I am the best one to do it (that's not arrogance, it's confidence ) c) I actually enjoy the unfolding story (although it pisses me off greatly that you scrapped my entire minotaur storyline )

Back to minmaxing: So? We don' t all minmax out the wazoo: Casper has taken the feats to use double bladed sword as best as he can. Against low AC low HP opponents TWF is superior to THF. Vice versa is also true. He chose the option that appealed to him most for a myriad of reasons. If you say you don't know half teh information: EXACTLY! you don't, so don't command him to do stuff you know nothing about. You could have instead asked him in teh OOC thread: "Why don't you use a Greatsword?" But you said "Use a greatsword". See the difference?



> Second: About the 2 arrows. How is that possible with 100% cover? I assumed that from my position i couldn't be hit. Otherwise I would have made a 5ft step right...



 Small trees don't give 100% cover IMO. I gave you a concealment chance (20%) and 50% cover. He has sharp shooting. He is a crack shot archer with a cool bow. He hits you.



> But there is probably an explanation. And I don't really mind anyway, but still... I am listening.



I think I have explained my grievances satisfactorily. If not: That's what this thread and email is here for.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

Deepwinter 7: Animal affinity.

Fair enough: But you roll them yourself. The next time combat starts, list the adjusted stats as soon after initiative as you can. This time do it now. Is that okay with you? (I guess you need the Hitpoints eh?)

I also think it is okay because this agreement was made in our tabletop game, and this is a continuance thereof.

Rav


----------



## takew (Mar 17, 2003)

> So are you. I was actually... ...minotaur storyline )



????????????? Did I ask for this ???????????? right...
This is the ooc-thread so I thought that we could give each other advise WITHOUT dm approval. So maybe Casper had use of my remarks... maybe not. So what... I never said "Use a great sword"


> and let your sword do the talking (great sword I suppose;




So i suggested it... if my comprehension of the English languages is correct that is 



> "Why don't you use a Greatsword?" But you said "Use a greatsword". See the difference?



I take it you take this back now? After reading my post correctly? Thanks in advance 

The man with the gold fingers when it comes to spelling aka Take


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

The thing is Take, that you didn't ask him why he used a two bladed sword, you immediatly went for the assumption of the greatsword. Indirectly asking him to change his character. Although perhaps you didn't even know what kind of weapon he wielded... that is a possibility that didn't dawn upon me till now.

And the minotaur storyline comment had one of these ---> 

Look I am not going to stop you from giving your advice... I just try and let you see how ill placed it is. As there are many ways to play a roleplaying game, there are many ways to build a wrong character: From my point of view, yours is teetering over the edge of wrong. In your point of view, Casper's might be. I just think you are somewhat presumptious in dispensing your advice at times. You give only one option. I gave Casper about 5 over email and let him choose. But that choice is now definite and is not going to change anymore, despite your views on its inefficiency.

Oh, and here is the channel spell power of the spellsword. perfectly viable with magic missile as far as I can see:



> Channel Spell (Su)
> Once per day, as a free action, the spellsword can cast a spell through her weapon (melee or ranged) as she attacks with it. This is a supernatural ability. The channeled spell counts against the spellsword's normal daily limit and must specify a target. Thus, Sleep is not eligible since it does not affect a target creature.
> The maximum allowable spell level increases as noted below.
> Channel Spell I - 1st level spell
> ...




Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

Matt, I think you made the following mistake with the Irony dice server:

If you want to roll 5d4+1:
Set number of dice to 5.
Set number of sides to 4.
Add 1.
"Repeat" only once.

If you want roll 1d4+1, but do it 5 times:
Set number of dice to 1.
Set number of sides to 4.
Add 1.
Repeat five times.

That's what I think you did wrong at least, i.e. you did it as in the first option. You should have done the second option instead... am I correct?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 17, 2003)

absolumente mon ami... mia do-o ita right pizza prosciuta


----------



## takew (Mar 18, 2003)

> Although perhaps you didn't even know what kind of weapon he wielded...



 idd how could i have know. So I supposed (just as an example) a greatsword. EXAMPLE sorry about my way of being a bit commanding in my tone... The two bladed sword is fine... no problemo.

But still, the ability is great (kwel) only you can use it just once a day: 







> Once per day, as a free action



so I still have to suggest to drop either the missile (2d4+2; no save; dmg 7) or the grasp (1d8+4; *save*; dmg 9,5) it is up to Casper. He has no use for the two of them IMO, so I've said it...

No hard feelings? Okay great. Lets play on.

Before I forget it.... Ron, please, put 1,2,3,4,etc. on the left of the map and a,b,c,etc. on the top so we can give you the coordinates of our location after we move. Might be handy imHo 

Tristan


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 18, 2003)

TAke, you are right in a way, MM is noet really usefull....I wil select another spell next time.

and my two blades rule!

ROn, my sheet is coming up sorry for the (long delay)

Casper


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Before I forget it.... Ron, please, put 1,2,3,4,etc. on the left of the map and a,b,c,etc. on the top so we can give you the coordinates of our location after we move. Might be handy imHo *



Actually the lines are so long that it won't help much. Also it is hard to line it out wihtout me typing every single letter and aligning it to a square... I _might_ still do it, but for round 3, not for round 2, the map of which will come up right after you post.

Rav


----------



## Bacter (Mar 19, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Actually the lines are so long that it won't help much.  *




Rav, I don't know what resolution your monitor displays, but the total map fits easily in one screen on my monitor! I think Take's suggestion is really nice and dandy.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

What I mean is that the columns and rows are so long, that your eyes would have trouble sticking to the right line. On My monitor the map is slightly more than 1 screen verticaly.

Also, I am afraid it will degrade combat in to a game of battle chess. Instead of "Moving behind the tree on my left", people will move to "AA-49". Takes some of the flavour out of it IMO.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

*Take's Attack and DM calls made*

Take's attack with the Iron bands had to be done with a few Dm judgement calls:

I am going to assume that Iron Bands of billaro have a range increment of 20 ft, like a thunderstone (this means the maximum range is 100 ft).

In my research I also found that the -4 penalty to ranged attacks only applies once, but always, in bad weather conditions.

I count 4 complete range categories (from the maximum you can move which is three squares to the right and seven squares up*) for a penalty of -8 and a -4 penalty for weather. You have a BAB of +8 (one cleric level!) and a +3 dex modifier for a total roll of +11.

19+11=30. 30-12= AC 18.

20% concealment: 8 on a d20: not hindered by concealment.

* Remember everyone counts as medium encumbered! That reduces _your_ speed to 40 ft, but most people's speed to 20 ft, and Ilans to 25 ft.


----------



## takew (Mar 19, 2003)

wow... i didn't know that it was so hard.
I thought that the range was that from the spell. Bigby's hand.

Thank god i had i 19. I thought it was overkill, but... and sorry about my +12 (+8 lvl +4 str) was my mistake... 

Concealment?!? why,what,how...

Tristan Wiegersma


----------



## Ilan (Mar 19, 2003)

I have a -4 penalty to hit when I use a range weapon once but always. or if that is incorrect then explain it to me. [What the hell do you mean man]

I assume you mean that I have -4 to hit


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *I assume you mean that I have -4 to hit *



Yes. A single -4 penalty to hit on all ranged attacks. It doesn't become -8 in the second range category, that's what I mean. Penalties to hit would be the following:

1st range category: -4
2nd range category: -6
3rd range category: -8

All the way up to the fifth for thrown, or to the tenth for projectile weapons.

Take, I made a judgement call on the Iron Bands... However, I don't want to see you throw it a 1000 ft. to hit a fly . With far shot (which I think you will never take, but still) it now has a maximum range of 200 ft, which I think is decent. It will still almost always hit in favourable conditions. That's just it though, you had very unfavourable conditions  and still managed to hit 

I'll be in this computer room for a while so I hope Ilan will post now! I want to continue! Need... gaming... fix...

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Concealment?!? why,what,how...*




Rules for concealment can be found here. I consider there to be moderate foliage: Shrubbery, low hanging branches... concealment is of course also not really helped by the intense rain.

If there are absolutely no trees near the path of the missile, I'll waive concealment... but as it stands, everyone suffers from it equally: Well, _them_ a bit less now since you took out their archer 

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 20, 2003)

Next round I'll summon an Astral Construct, I don't want to clobber the IC thread with its specs so here it is:

5th-Level Astral Construct Nr 1: - Large 

Menu B abilities: Buff & Heavy Armor

You requested that 1 roll of 10 10-sided dice be rolled. The total for each roll has 10 added to it. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 8, 8, 4, 5, 4, 7, 5, 2, 4, 5 = 62.

HP: 	62
Spd:	50ft
AC:	21(-1 size, +2 dex, +6 natural, +4 armor)
Att:	slam +14 melee
Dmg:        1d8 + 14
F/R	5ft by 5ft / 10ft
Dmg rd:	5/+1
Saves:     +2 +4 +4

Craft check: Roll 1: 9. + 14 = 23 (so it's a pretty thing as well)

I affectionaly call him Rufus


----------



## takew (Mar 20, 2003)

> Well, them a bit less now since you took out their archer



LOLROFL


> I count 4 complete range categories (from the maximum you can move which is three squares to the right and seven squares up*) for a penalty of -8 and a -4 penalty for weather. You have a BAB of +8 (one cleric level!) and a +3 dex modifier for a total roll of +11.



+12 we both forgot the bless spell *I* casted...


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 20, 2003)

Dear All, 
I did not read the entire greatsword/twobladed/spell discusiion until know.
MY Final say in this is as follows:

ROn, thanks for sticking up for me. I do not choose because of number but because of gaming.....I think my Character is more interesting thanks to my choice (but you are entitled to an other opninion, Take) I have no hard feelings towards anybody and I am enjoying the game..... Ok, mm is not very effieciet, but I can at least finish of an orc as free action...

Casper


----------



## takew (Mar 20, 2003)

FIRST:

I knew nothing about your character except the spelllist. So from this point I just made up my own version. And so came the advice.

SECOND:

Can you (when you are able to sore 3 spells at once) cast 3 spells in one round as a free action on the person you are attacking? If yes.... AU 1d8 + str + 3d8 + 12 & second attack AU!

Hit them baby. And show us your new spelllist WITHOUT magearmor & MM...

Digo Tristan


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Can you (when you are able to sore 3 spells at once) cast 3 spells in one round as a free action on the person you are attacking? If yes.... AU 1d8 + str + 3d8 + 12 & second attack AU!*



No, only once per round (That's a general rule: only one free action spell per round). Next level he'll gain considerable power anyway, since he can start ignoring part of his Arcane Spell Failure Chance, and he will cast spells as if he were a 5th level wizard, complete with 3rd level spells. It will also start to make Magic Missile appealing: Remember that is a very convenient ranged weapon: always hit, no save etc. and that he doesn't have to actually switch to a bow or something to attack from range. I think there might be some room for 1 or 2 magic missiles "just in case".

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 20, 2003)

Ron, what are the limits to the crafting of constructs? Can I give them visual armor, fake weapons, make em glow, have large genitals etc? What are those "magical" DC's the DM is supposed to set?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

*This is all House Rules (tm)*

DC 5: A blob. It has some appendages that resemble arms and legs.

DC 10: The standard, grey, semi humanoid, gooey shape. Two legs, two arms a globe which performs as a head and that's it.

DC 15: Add some muscle tone, a very slight impression of facial features. Looks slightly less gooey.

DC 20: Same as (15), though now you can actually make out that it has a mouth and a nose, sort of, and you can add little details, such as thumbs. Almost no goo anymore, looking completely solid.

DC 25: Full Important features. Make it look like a grey humanoid shape. Fingers and toes still sometimes stick together. Facial features are there, but no facial expression.

DC 30: Make it look like a member of a certain race. It will look like an ogre or a hill giant or a goblin, whatever you wish.

DC 35: As 30, but with little details such as giving it the appearance of wearing fine clothes, a nice hat, or looking completely armored. You can also change the damage type from bludgeoning to piercing or slashing if you give it blade like appendages. this will not increase damage or crit range.

DC 40: make it look like specific member of a certain race, with everything perfect except skin colour, which will remain in the grey of the ectoplasm. If you want to make a Deepwinter 7 shaped Astral Construct, you can, and everyone with >3 Wis will see it is supposed to resemble you.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

Discussion: Should Ilan have shot the enemy wizard from a logical point of view? Since he doesn't have spellcraft and Diactum hadn't told him that the spell he cast was Remove Paralysis, why would he?

As I said: discussion... not saying he should or should not. I don't want anyone being overly defensive here.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 21, 2003)

Doesn't he see the wizard is not paralyzed anymore?


----------



## Bacter (Mar 21, 2003)

Well.... that (what Spellsword said) 

and assuming that Ilan thinks that the wizard was still indeed standing motionless, Ilan probably doesn't know for how long the wizard would stand like this. Maybe he just thought that this would be a great opportunity to finish this fireball-caster off.


----------



## takew (Mar 21, 2003)

His next target will probably be the archer


----------



## Bacter (Mar 21, 2003)

Hahahahaha! ROFL!


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 21, 2003)

> Ilan : Total damage : 50




vs...



> Casper : total damage 8


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd rather Ilan not critted [grumble, grumble] , but yes, striking difference. We'll see how Wulf performs in melee shortly, which should be his forte.

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 21, 2003)

I have the feeling I am not taken seriously.......


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2003)

BTW Casper, who is the chick you use as an avatar?


----------



## Ilan (Mar 22, 2003)

A word from the archer

I listen to Deepwinter, take out the human. Easy target, why should I attack their fighters. We have two fighters as well plus a summoner , let them do their job and by the by, it seems logical for a ninth level hero that he knows that for every spell there is a counter spell. So even when not metagaming ( I have an int of 14 and a wisdom of 16 ) i see someone casting while looking at his partymember, Need no spellcraft for that one. FIRE AT WILL


----------



## takew (Mar 23, 2003)

Who is Will?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *it seems logical for a ninth level hero that he knows*



Since when is Ilan a hero?  (anfd you are tenth level you doofus! )

Anyway, Tristan's actions:
That entire sequence of actions is impossible. Charges can only be taken in straight lines. Load up a graphics program and try to draw a line from tristan to the bugbear. There is a tree in the way. (Note that squares have absolutely nothing to do with this - to charge you just have to move in a straight line).

I'll accept a move and an attack however, since Tristan is wearing boots of sprining and striding and hence can move 40 feet and still attack once. I'll also assume - just this once - that the Bugbear was his Dodge target.

I'll just consider the above to be what was intended.

Just a minor nitpick - but it did give you -2 to hit, but, also a very nice and needed +2 to AC.

Oh, why could you post to the OOC thread but not to the main thread take?

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

Oh, Ilan: I'll give the Orc 90% cover and 10% concealment in this current situation, The hobgoblin 50% cover and 50% concealment, the bugbear 75% cover and 30% concealment.

Rav


----------



## takew (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the AC...


> I'll also assume - just this once - that the Bugbear was his Dodge target.



When you where back home in Hoorn, we agreed that if I had one opponent, it would automatically be my dodge opponent. Isn't that so? But next time i'll tell you who I'll dodge..


> Oh, why could you post to the OOC thread but not to the main thread take?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

takew: What I meant by the one opponent was when there actually was only one opponent Ie. the entire group fighting one dragon.

Ilan: Combat is an abstraction - I don't see how you would first move your horse 25 feet and then fire three arrows - the reasons feats such as Mounted Archery exist is because the horse and rider act _simultaneously_.

Because of this, I would still grant you three shots, but, not all of them would be made at the end of the horses move. One would be made from the starting position, one from the middle position, and one from the end position.

This is *not* open to discussion. You can of course choose to forgoe the shooting from the first position and only shoot the second and third opportunity. Or you could play it really safe and only shoot once (as the cover of the Orc is quite substantial - he is standing behind a size Large creature). It is up to you. I just think it is fair that I warn you how I am going to handle it first.

I also hope that you see I don't just do this to screw you over, I do this because I just can't make a mental picture of what you were proposing. Normally what you propoesed doesn't create any problems, but now with the cover and the rain etc. it makes a difference, that's why it hasn't come up yet.

If you post here saying that you are sticking with your initial action, that is fine. If not, could you edit your post?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> * (on posting Sullaf/Tristan) *



It was posted under sullaf's ID, not yours, but in the OOC thread it _was_ your ID.Not that it matters, just curious.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 23, 2003)

see your point, but I thought those were the rules. why can a fighter attack his opponent twice while riding and can I attack onlyonce from one position. But oh well


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *see your point, but I thought those were the rules. why can a fighter attack his opponent twice while riding and can I attack onlyonce from one position. But oh well *



Well actually a fighter can't really do that too - archer's can always (always!) make a full attack from horseback, because the horses movement is seperate from the rider.

A Ride By Attack is only one (one!) attack - using the Mounted Archery feat in conjuction with a ful move of your horse allows you to let your horse make a run (4x movement) and still allow you to get a full attack (actually, you can do that without the feat too, you'll just get lots of penalties to your attack rolls). On the plains, a mounted archer rocks. In the forest however, he shouldn't.

That is besides the point however, since a cavalier with lance could make his charge (with hefty damage bonusses), but that does *not* allow his horse to attack yet - it has alreay moved. It is only when a warhorse is in melee that the warhorse and the rider together can make a lot of attacks.

Perhaps I have allowed previously (when my rules knowledge was not as it is now)  for a rider to let his horse make a move and a full attack, I can't remember, but I assure you I would not do so again. The suggestion given for mounted combat is either that you give the mount an initiative and let the owner of the mount perform the actions of the mount at it's own initiative (usually involving a delay action), or simultaneously - which is what I prefer, since that is most "realistic".

And again, I am not taking away your ability to make full attack actions, au contraire, I am simply not granting you the ability to shoot through solid matter 

So I take it you are making one attack _after_ moving 25 feet ahead?

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Mar 23, 2003)

edited my post, attacked the hobgoblin


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 24, 2003)

The update has been made, Deepwinter is next.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 24, 2003)

and you don't think I'm a hero, gnarl gnarl


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 24, 2003)

Hope my actions are permisable... if not let me know


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 24, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *and you don't think I'm a hero, gnarl gnarl *



Being good at something does not equate being heroic, thy vile villian !

Deepwinter: How many PP have you got left? It is abit harder for me to track than the spell casters's repertoire.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

Question:

Can I attack Digionally?

If now, I take it I have to move into his threatened area right?

And I can just fight from horse back? Cool

Casper


----------



## Ilan (Mar 24, 2003)

You can attack any square that is around you, even your horse, but he why you wanna do that. You can see it like the field is a numpad and you are the number five. So you can attack 7, 9, 3 and 1 as well.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks....


----------



## takew (Mar 24, 2003)

> The total for each roll has 10 added to it.




Now I really want to see your character sheet. How on earth do you do this?!? 10... 8... and 10 again. You ARE a true master of disguise. I thought you would be a Fighter/Mage but you ar a *FIGHTER*/mage.

No seriously. This can't be right. can it?

ps. You realize that your right hand does str*1 dmg and your left does str*0,5 dmg. What kind of sword IS that????

At your service,

Tristan


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 24, 2003)

This day I have cast:

- Metaphysical Weapon [4pp]
- Catfall [0pp]
- Astral Construct V [8pp]
- Ectoplasmic Coccoon at 5th lvl [8pp]

PP reserve: 72 - 20 = 52 pp


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

the following:

base: +9+4+9

Strenth 16 +4 Bulls strength: 20 str....(so plus +5 instead of plus +3)
On horseback +1
Bless+2

9+2 xtra strength +1 bless + 1horseback......... 

extra damage thanks to strength, specialisation, and sword +1....


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

SORRY

I was wrong about damage, added two to much to each roll....

Already done the correction....base damage +6 +2 bulls=8, not ten sorry


but nevertheless.....


----------



## takew (Mar 24, 2003)

Damage = wrong +8/+6/+8

Should be: +8/*+5*/+8

Why +8?? -> +1 magic, +2 spec, +5 str (20 str)
Why +5?? -> +1 magic, +2 spec, +2 str (+5/2 = 2,5 = +2)

Sorry... you can start edditing now

ps. BLESS = +1 where did you get +2???


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

You are right...sorry
 +2 bless =typo...I only counted +1


but all in all not bad right...I suppose my first and last attack will hit...which will still be nearly thirty damage...


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok Ok 26 damage.....


----------



## Ilan (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope you have a high AC, wulfje. Cause there is going to be a lot of assspanking on behalf of the Orc, that seems fairly pissed. {with his 100+ hp)


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 24, 2003)

*#@£$&! Rage gives -2 AC!


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 25, 2003)

*Wulf*

yeah....what kind of orc is this........

44+25 (maybe half....)+8=77 damage.....

phew.....pretty though guy this Orc....

I hope I will be able to sustain his attacks......or else it is going to be expeditious retreat for me.....


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 25, 2003)

man, I have already checked our treat for four times...but in vain....suppose I am getting to much sucked up in the game


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

Call up Jurgen and _demand_ he makes his move! 

(and I am checking up lots as well... but then I am the DM  )


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 25, 2003)

Just wanted to check in with you guys. I just read the whole thread. Firing magic missiles @ lvl 9?!?! Tsk Tsk... 

Bacter you DO know that Magic Missile as a 9th level Caster Level will do 5d4 +5 damage, which means that even if you rolled just ones, you should do AT LEAST 10 damage...

Oh well I'll be joining you lot soon, I hope *looks @ DM with doggy eyes* so people could you please not all die...

(don't worry I build an egosentric dwarf so no pc2pc arguments. Just gimme my share of the treasure and I'm happy ... )


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

Ilan: the Orc seems to be breathing its last breaths. He has no cover and no concealment, and he is within point blank shot (and all the goodies that come with that are available). You still get the -4 of the rain though (wet bowstring)

The Bugbear is a more difficult matter. 30% concealment, 75% cover. If you take a more advantageous position (even with a 5ft step), that could be reduced to 30%/50%.

Rav


----------



## takew (Mar 26, 2003)

> Hitpoint tally: Tristan 29, Ilan 46, Deepwinter 7: 66 (subdual damage = 2), Diactum 22, Wulf 37
> 
> (Sneak attack damage: 12, Light Flail damage: 6, for a total of 18 damage. This leaves Tristan at 11 hitpoints)
> 
> ...




Tristan starts with 29hp
Goblin:        29-18=11hp
Bugbear1:  11-16=-5hp (Tristan drops (he is still human))
Bugbear2:   He can and may finish me of. Or if he has reach he can hit the construct. If not, splatter-time!


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

My actions remain the same


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 26, 2003)

man, this sucks....orcs who are able to sustain over 75 damage.....and make huge criticals........

anybody got any healing powers??????


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah me  ... I'll get you back on your feet Wulf, after all I'm the psion


----------



## takew (Mar 26, 2003)

I have, I have... allow myself to heal myself... or probably not since i might be below -12....


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 26, 2003)

Bacter:

Quote:








*OOC:*


 need offensive spells!!! 








Well, you also had some fine semi-offensive spells.
A suggestion would have granted me the oppertunity to finish the orc off...and so would have confusion most likely ( if it was to attack the nearest creature, it would have been my horse  

Although I must admit I asked you to finish him off.......but nevertheless...offence does not automatically imply damage....


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 26, 2003)

thank you Mr. psion.....


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

The two hobgoblin's are both taken care of. one spellbound and one with bracers. the only one left is the bugbear. But he will last only for one more round.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

Fcuk (French Connection UK) all we have left are demihumans, who allways seem to prefer to die above making sense... Let's try to take them prisoner for the sake of it but we might as well kill them and take their stuff (Tristan surely agrees to this )

The coccooned one is rather well protected I'm afraid, the spell lasts some 8 more rounds, but is dismissable at will. I think I prefer healing myself though first


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

Let's see how you handle this situation then... I am sorry about botching up the hitpoint tally by the way... seems like I am not infallible.... heh.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *The two hobgoblin's are both taken care of. one spellbound and one with bracers. the only one left is the bugbear. But he will last only for one more round. *



Actually, they are iron bands, not bracers... you throw a ball at someone, three chains come out on either side of the ball (like a sort of spider) and then completely wrap around the target, if it was a good throw.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

ah comon Rav, we want the loot and the less PC's to share it with the better


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

to bad we have to wait for bacter to kick in.
I agree wipe them out take the archer prisoner.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

I am guessing Tristan's life is going to be decided on the roll of the bugbear's Will save...

Loot: Ah, what the Dm giveth the Dm can taketh away


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

Doesn't the construct get an attack of opportunity as well? If so, can it grapple or can it disarm as well? Can't Diactum just smoke it with a Magic Misile, how hurt does it look? 

I seem to have forgotten that both Ilan and Wulf already finished their turns... Oh well, it's only the paladin.. If the bugbear throws that axe it's D E A D


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

Nothing to do with d&d so ron punish me i am bad.

The ongoing struggle with monique, yes she called me about ten minutes ago and yes she wants to meet again and yes it is this saturday and yes it is another family get together, grumblebumbel.

Luckily she looks hot, thirsty??, no goodlooking


----------



## takew (Mar 26, 2003)

I ain't a PALLY and I ain't DEAD JET.

[Voiceover]
As the battle goes on, only the people with superior eyesight can make out a whistling figure far in the forest. Is it a plane? Is it a bird? NO, it is (insert my _new_ character name here) and he is comings to the rescue...

[Ilan, spot 40 ]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *Doesn't the construct get an attack of opportunity as well? If so, can it grapple or can it disarm as well? Can't Diactum just smoke it with a Magic Misile, how hurt does it look?
> *



Oh shoot, I forgot about that because of the strange turn of events - assume it only took a diagonal five foot step in that case.

It doesn't look very hurt, still full of energy and hardly any blood on his armour.

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 27, 2003)

"We don't negotiate with terrorists, you surrender or DIE"

Aaah how do I miss our weekly friday roleplaying sessions... 

To Ilan: NO retreat NO surrender 

To takew: Actually it isn't YOUR new character who stands on the horizon. It's a small sturdy strong looking dwarf with a dwarven waraxe in both his hands, a couple of throwing axes dangling from his backpack and an enormous pick over his shoulder and he has a general grumpy look about him.


----------



## takew (Mar 27, 2003)

...And thanks for letting me die...

[Voiceover]
As the battle is over, only the people with superior eyesight can make out a whistling figure far in the forest. Is it a plane? Is it a bird? NO, it is (insert my new character name here) and he is going for Tristans body...

ps. Jeroen, congratulations with your bitch. 
ps. Karsten, congratulations with your ex-bitch.
ps. Janine and Janina, congratulations.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *ps. Jeroen, congratulations with your bitch.
> ps. Karsten, congratulations with your ex-bitch.
> ps. Janine and Janina, congratulations. *



Anything someone wants to tell me? 

Anyway, I will be going to Southampton for four, perhaps five days tomorrow. I don't know whether I'll be posting at all, but I definitely will not be checking in several times a day, as I have been doing the last couple of days.

In any case, I enjoyed the combat, I probably could have wiped you all out had I played a bit more intelligently, with the wizard especially (Wind wall, hello! For a group that actually was sent out to kill you and knew about you, they would have had that little bit of protection don't you think?), but the same is probably true for you as well: Tristan probably shouldn't have gone in all by himself while already quite wounded from the fireball. And after you get hit by one Fireball, you spread out, idiots! If Ilan hadn't critted, everyone would have been without horses, and you'd probably been down one wizard as well. The next time you might not be so lucky to count on Ilan's lucky shot. The first levels are quite lethal (levels 1-4) then you hit an area of relative safety(5-9) but after that you have to start playing intelligently guys... at this level I am not pulling punches!

Oh well, back to thread, wrapping up now.

Rav


----------



## takew (Mar 27, 2003)

In my point of view I, Tristan, am now officially DEAD...

Thanks to all of you who went for their own good...

New character WILL BE COMING and it wont be a frontline fighter for the sake of survival...

Jeroen and me both "lost" 3 characters now and I even lost one of them twice...

All where frontline fighters so that isn't going to happen to me again... (een ezel stoot zich in het gemeen, niet 4x aan de zelfde steen)Tobias (Paladin);Talian (Bladesinger); Tristan (Weapon Master)

Tristan faces out.....

TRIESTANtriestan...

Let the looting begin...


----------



## takew (Mar 27, 2003)

Ilan: 
Don't - Healing Poitions
Did - Take 20 on search (20 rounds)

DW7:
Don't - Take my dmg
Did - Heal himself (6 rounds)

Diactum:
Don't - ? (Buf my CON up)
Did - Walk to the dead wizard and search (4-24 rounds)

Wulf:
Don't - ? (Buf my CON up)
Did - Just stand up from the dead (x rounds) (I understand how you feel... o no I don't )

Tristan:
Don't - Survive
Did - Die

Thanks


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

**DM coughs**



			
				takew said:
			
		

> *In my point of view I, Tristan, am now officially DEAD...
> *



And your point of view doesn't matter yet... Even though three characters are either complete selfish bastards or attention span lacking idiots (open to discussion),we still have one person left who still has to prove or disprove himself as such.

You can declare yourself dead after Wulf has made his intentions known (you can also leave the party when you see three people not even checking to see if you are OK and being self absorbed _if_ Wulf decides to heal you). And check your email (which I accidently sent subjectless - I hate it when people do that, so I apologise).

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 27, 2003)

Will - laugh at this extraordinary display of looting, at the expense of a fellow PC
Won't - let the next T... die so easily 

Oh well they could always reincarnate you into a familiar (can you say "Toad"? It ALSO starts with a "T" ). You could even join the Familiar's Union! Now if the Familiar Union would strike, THAT would be a real cataclysm.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 27, 2003)

As I posten in the game thread...there is nothing I can do....I ahve no healing spells, neither have I got potions.... so I am terribly sorry....(though Take probably thanks me for this)

moreover the fact I have just risen from the dead also makes it unlikely I am the middle of the event all of a such....

ROn: proper dming...though two times 20...WTF? 
one question: I declared to take triple movement and I still got only 20 feet....?
and alos: spreading out was quite sensible I thibk....seen in the light of fireballs and not expecting two natural 20 from the Orc...he would have been pulp otherwise

Take: enjoy your next Character. 

Jeroen: Cool you are joining again.... (and sorry for killing one of your previous Characters

Mathijs: thanks for healing

Karsten thanks for taking the Orc out

Jurgen....er well ehm 

Al": you have to admit my Character can do more than casting MM...I remember dealing 44 damage which is not bad for a fighter wizard


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *As I posten in the game thread...there is nothing I can do....I ahve no healing spells, neither have I got potions.... so I am terribly sorry....(though Take probably thanks me for this)
> 
> moreover the fact I have just risen from the dead also makes it unlikely I am the middle of the event all of a such....
> 
> ...



*Spreading out and party dynamics*: you didn't spread out early enough! If Ilan hadn't critted, there would have been more than 1 PC death. You've all got the Elf to thank for basically single handedly carrying the battle (Though Diactums spells COULD have saved a PC -he was not playing his Wisdom score there-  and kept the Cleric busy for one round at least by casting the hold monster).

*Standing up and moving*: 1 move action (or did your character stand up while unconscious?). 1 move action left: muddy conditions reduced movement rate. In the future: there is no such thing as a triple move. Your options:
single move and 1 action
double move
run (x4 in light armour, x3 in heavy - must be in straight line)
full round action (making more than 1 attack) +5 foot step
casting/manifesting for 1 full round (Begin at your initiative, end at your initiative the next round). reserved for summoning and a few other spells.

*not helping a fellow PC*: You were at most 30 feet away: You saw someone breathe out his last breaths while doing absolutely nothing. There is such a thing as binding his wounds (greatly increasing his survival chances: untrained heal check DC 15... or just using your imagination). AND WHAT THE #@$&! DO YOU ALL SAY THAT YOU DON'T NEED SUPPLIES FOR WHEN YOU CLEARLY DO?! You are playing 9 to 10th level PCs. I am not fudging for your stupidity. Stupidity gets people killed. it is YOUR fault for not bringing potions of healing, Dust of Appearance, Scrolls of Stone to Flesh, Hands of the Mage etc.

If you all only buy items that give plusses on skills, abilities, saves and attacks, you are going to die. It is as simple as that, here is the proof. This isn't Baldur's Gate where you never use charged/single use items because you can reload anyway. I suggest you all learn from this disaster.

*Question about Wulf*: Why didn't you use your boots of flying? You could have been all over the battlefield in moments - that said, I do think the item is rather flavourless (and I am thinking about changing fly for flavour reasons - it basically transform you into "superman" for the duration of the spell. 90 feet movement with perfect maneuvarability is too fast, or it lasts for too long), and if you want (since you haven't used it yet) I'll exchange it for something more character based.

*Scrapping a House rule*: Because of the Psions ability of emphatic transfer, I am scrapping my House rules on Cure Wounds spells. They are now again as they are written in the PHB.

*going to Southampton*: I am not - South Central trains are going to be on strike.

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 27, 2003)

ROFL at enraged DM. Remember you are dealing with your Friday night players (_potion of cure light wound_ wtf is that? Isn't that something a cleric does for free? Fcuk that I'm not wasting my money on a potion of cure light wounds! ). Just so you lot know, I AM carrying a _wand of cure light wound_ and yes I'm not afraid to use it. I'll just charge you.  _I will use my credit card_ (Ron, am I to understand that you need to make a _use magic device_ check for every charge I use from a wand (DC 20)? If so, what will happen if I fail? Will a charge be wasted? If I succeed at an attempt with a wand, does it make it easier the next time I'm trying to accomplish the same? Sorry for all the questions but no one really used this skill before. Well, at least not at the frequency I'm planning to.

Don't you all _strike_ it as odd I made an attempt at humor and here Ron is, stranded... Getting a real eerie feeling about this.

To add some IC criticism (as long as I'm not playing consider me the man on the sideline who knows best ): Did no one wanted to help poor Tristan (which is completely understandable ) or were you all really to busy being generally occupied with nothing else but your own enrichment/ healing. Or did you all just slip? (Ilan and Deepwinter... I know the answer already ) I mean seriously, Wulf. Nice touch being melodramatic about your 'first war' and 'wanting to leave as soon as possible' but adding the little 'not leaving without treasure' just made it really silly. And  just standing there thinking 'oh my I just don't know how to save that poor man' instead of at least yelling out 'people, there IS a man dying here' seems an argument that does not validate your claim that it was not in your power to save him. 

Please do not take any of this offensive  It is just my humble opinion. OOC great job, IC could add some realism...

Oh well, it's easy for me to say. I wasn't there at the great battle of... wherever you are. And Take does like to come up with new characters (a cleric I presume? one that does nothing but stay in the background trying not to be killed by either friend or foe)

I hope to join you all soon (hurry up Ron ffs) so I can bitch at you all IC. 

Generally speaking: Great game people (especially Diactum, considering he is pretty new to this game, and playing a high level wizard _does_ take skill. At this level, a Wizard is only as deadly as a PC plays him (now this is pretty much stating the obvious but you all get my point, I hope. Then again... o dear I forgot my point...)

Now move along. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

Sullaf... I just didn't think your attempt at humour was funny! 

*more ranting*
And if a hardhanded tone gets the point across better... so be it. I am just saying that I don't pull any punches, and if the PCs prefer to be unprepared, they'll just die. Not being evil here, I am just saying that as long as I think the encounter was fair, I am going to let the dice fall where they may. I am quite a good judge of Encounter strengths, and if this battle was properly played by the PCs, there certainly wouldn't have been a PC death.

*Tactical and Game Mechanical Analysis of Diactum*
As I said before: Ilan's critical saved the day. Deepwinter 7 also made no mistakes - but his battle plan has been tried and tested. Surprisingly, Bacters playing was also very good - apart from perhaps the fireball on the single orc as being a bit wasteful - a confusion would have probably been a good choice there, except he needed the confusion to save Tristan - which he did, and then rapidly forgot 2 seconds later as soon as he imagined the wealth of knowledge in spellbooks the opponent might have with him.

DIactum isn't a minmaxed Wizard -  game mechanically he can't excel at anything. He just does a lot of stuff reasonably well. He is a generalist Wizard, non-specialized, without a perfect INT score, a very sad 9 DEX, and a very varied spell list. That last item is his main strength. Bacter has to start judging every situation and matching them to the variety of spells he can choose from. Some with Will saves, some helping friends, some with Reflex saves, some defensive. I think it is the perfect training for a player to play a generalist wizard character. A lot of options, which you can even change from day to day if needed. Difficult, but I wish I could play a character like him in a campaign. It can be very rewarding if you have an answer to every situation.

*Take's new character's stats*
Anyway, I rolled for Takes character... I think he is glad to have a new character  :
Strength = 16.
Dexterity = 15.
Constitution = 13.
Intelligence = 15.
Wisdom = 15.
Charisma = 16.

And still allowed to switch two scores. I rerolled a 12 which was in Strength. Perhaps you would have preferred to do constitution, which I'll allow, in which case you'll have 12 Strength and 16 constitution. Any of the other scores I simply won't believe Personally, I would play a Human Bard with this, but that is just me 

*Use Magic Device*
Unidentified wands require two rolls; one at a DC of 20 to make the wand think you are a spellcaster (actually works the other way around, but this is easier to explain). The other at DC 25 in order to actually activate it *if you don't know the command word or what the wand does in the first place*. You have to make both checks every time you want to use it, +2 bonus for getting it right once before for the "command word one". If attempting to use it fails through either means, no charge is expended,you just can't use the thing. If either check is failed by 10 or more then bad things happen(tm).

It only takes an identify to get to know the command word, so I'll guess that you know the one used by your wand of Cure Light wounds.

Ilan has a wand of Cure Light Wounds too, but ever since his strange resurrection he can't use it anymore 

Any more questions  ?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

As both Take and Deepwinter 7 have suggested before, it would be nice to have the PCs somewhere where the players themselves could edit them... Lo and Behold! Post your PCs in the Rogue's Gallery forum, in the thread specifically designed for it:Tholestia PBP Player Characters

To make it dead easy, just cut and paste from my site!

Do make sure to do this! I will be using the rogue gallery thread to track your abilities when I am running combat (Saving throws, attacks of opportunity, the whole enchilada, to use an Americanism)

Hardly any effort for you, and you no longer have to bother with putting it in HTML (though I still like the ordering of the information as it is done right now)! Easier for us all. As soon as Lycos allows the webistes to be updated again, I shall put all important links on my frontpage, such as the one above, the one you are reading right now, and the PBP itself.

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, Ron not going to southhampton certainly resulted in loadsa posting from his side.

I afraid I must admit the critics (jeroen en ron ) were right. I was unrealistic to let tristan die....and egoistic...
and maybe we can learn some something this combat ( yugh!) 
we should be more prepared in terms of healing/dispelling etc..... (@#$@#$%@ wiseass dm  we did pull trhough thanks to the archer.....but I stick to my point that the Orc critical also made a lot of difference (though the possibilty should always be taken into account, true) I would have lived and killed him and DW7 and Ilan would not have bothered about saving me, which most likely would have resulted in a living tristan!!!!!!!
About the boots...I could have used them and I did not think about it, but come on I could start flying cast spells from the air every combat, but that would ruin gaming. I am in favour of coolness and realism (though this ocassion does not really tell that  ) and not in favour of the most efficient way to kill the enemy and reap the rewards.
and that is all I have to say about that..

So let us all race back to town, pick up the dwarf and Take and supply ourselves to the mAX!!! 

Question: Ron, are you really angry?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *About the boots...I could have used them and I did not think about it, but come on I could start flying cast spells from the air every combat, but that would ruin gaming. I am in favour of coolness and realism (though this ocassion does not really tell that  ) and not in favour of the most efficient way to kill the enemy and reap the rewards.*



Exactly. That's what I meant: If you want to exchange them for something more character based - I'll do that. I have made a custom itme with both of Jeroen's characters (but it helped because he had written them into his background), and I am going to do with Take's new character as well.



			
				Spellsword said:
			
		

> *Question: Ron, are you really angry? *



No, because it was Take's character - I know he doesn't mind making new characters... I think it is half of his fun. No, it is more a shocked sense of disbelief - not so much on Ilan and Deepwinter's part. They are just bastards who need someone to take the blows while they shoot arrows/create constructs. But that you and Bacter just let a companion die is... odd... and somewhat disturbing.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

Just a small remark on my behalf :

OOC : I would have healed Tristan although Take would have wanted to let him die, or didn't really care much

IC : I would rationally have tried to get away with *not* healing Tristan, being a friend of Roland with similar allure. Would others have pressed I would have stabilized him. IC healing others by physically transfering their wounds to oneself sounds  painful. I guess I would only do that to people I like

IC/OOC : I plainly forgot, stupid eh? Just like the horse, I thought it was toast the moment that fireball hit (and I forgot about Tristan still needing to stabilize). Were this a real DnD session, I would have known

And yes Ilan and DW7 need cannonfodder


----------



## takew (Mar 28, 2003)

[But that you and Bacter just let a companion die is... odd... and somewhat disturbing.]

Right you are...

Option at first thought:
Halfling/Dwarven/Human Sorcerer9
Elven Bard8/ArcaneArcher1


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

My Gnome will  be Tiny (with the resulting +2 to hit, AC, and -8 to grapple checks, and having to use a short sword in two hands) and will be +2 ECL. they will have -4 Str, +6 DEX, +2 WIS, no threatened area, +4 dodge Bonus to AC, 15 speed (10 in heavy armour), can speak with Animals at will and will have favoured class druid. They will look like "Kabouters". Which is what a Gnome actually should be.

My sorcerer is under construction... you can download my Work in Progress here, at the 14th post in the thread.

Rav


----------



## takew (Mar 28, 2003)

o right...

Sorcerer sounds kwel... Makes more of a difference with the mage.


----------



## Bacter (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok ... I will tell you now, what you've all been waiting for:

Ilan told me: Diactum, take care of your fallen companion! I thought he ment, that I should check the enemy wizard out and that he or someone else would take care of Tristan, since I also have no healing powers at all, except for the regular heal check, everyone has.

So that was my motivation for not attending Tristan at that moment

grtnx Bacter


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Sorcerer sounds kwel... Makes more of a difference with the mage. *



That was my idea... the restrictions required a boost in power though, so I gave it d6 hd and 4 skill points per level.


----------



## takew (Mar 28, 2003)

Name: Tycho Amant
Class: Bard7/Holy Libirator2
Race: Elf
Stats: str16 dex16 con12 int16 wis14 cha18 (No items yet)

19.000 gp Ron?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

20.000 gp. Which I wouldn't spend till I have selected item(s) for you. Which I won't do until I receive a background. try and make it a bit more than how you acquired your classes - try and make it how you acquired your personality. Work in one or two NPCs (they may even be _alive_ - gasp, or enemies!) and if you have any ideas for a ancestral/"cursed"/great gift from X/whatever item, put that in as well (no stats - that's _my_ fun  )

Any criticism you might read in here is unintentional - I just tend to get the same backgrounds from all of you:

Single Class:
I was this, then crap happened and now I travel the world

Multi Class:
I was this, then crap happened, I changed class, and now I travel the world

I am not kidding, this accurately decribes 90% of your backgrounds! Now there is something as letting a character grow through roleplaying, but these are 9th level characters... an "I just started" background seems misplaced in all but the most excpetional circumstances. Wulf for instance has been trained for years by his mom and dad.

I was pleasantly surprised by Jeroen's background because of this. Instead of crap happening, he made crap happen! 

People who write backgrounds: Don't hesitate! Don't think I'll say no... outrageous backgrounds can be quite fun, and certainly can be viable at this level. If you feel like writing a three page background, go ahead. One style writing tip though: Don't try and be poetic. It often comes across as a cliche.

Holy Liberators: Why did your character become a holy liberator? Slaves abound in far away human lands, but not in the two neigbouring ones (note: Amstrad might be overregulated, but there is no way you can think of it as ruled by a tyrant). On top of this general cause, have a certain goal or two as well. Otherwise the non combat roleplaying can be boring (or aimless - like when I ask you what do you want to do and no one knows - I _hate_ that - it makes it seem very irrealistic to me if all the characters want to do is loot dungeons and buy magical stuff).

Eh, this is my, what, third rant in an equal amount of days...? I must find something better to do


----------



## Ilan (Mar 29, 2003)

Ilan and The Tristan situation.

I have potions of cure with me, honestly what ninth level character that can't heal doesn't.
I told Diactum to help him, misunderstanding there, If he didn't have potions, I would have given him one.
Or use a healcheck, do something.

IC: Couldn't care less if he died a pain and slow death. To lawfull for me.
OOC: Take wasn't to upset that his character died so why should I be.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

Argh! On rereading (I thought I missed something) I noticed that the mage wouldn't have died from the critical because Ilan made a calculation mistake: He multiplied 6 by 3... and came out with 24! Doh!

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Mar 29, 2003)

Oeps soz,

Although the cleric could have healed instead you tried a mind, trick that didn't work, on me. So you give a few and you take a few.

kisskiss


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *Oeps soz,
> 
> Although the cleric could have healed instead you tried a mind, trick that didn't work, on me. So you give a few and you take a few.*



He couldn't heal because he was dead, not dying. So that's why he tried to "hold" you instead.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 30, 2003)

I still don't have everyone's monthly upkeeps, as I emailed earlier. Since they are about to come up (1st of Patchwall), could you post or email them?


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 30, 2003)

*Kheldev Stonebreaker*

Upkeep: Common (45gp)
Wealth: 1,080 (after upkeep)
XP: 36,000/45,000


----------



## takew (Mar 30, 2003)

upkeep good: 100 gp
wealth: 197 (I am finished shopping and waiting for your Rolled(?) items, Rav)


----------



## Bacter (Mar 31, 2003)

Noteer mij voor een "Common Upkeep" Perfect quality/price levels!


----------



## Ilan (Mar 31, 2003)

Ron, are you going to be posting all my typos or ..... honestly


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 31, 2003)

"Vacinity" was just too... yeck!

ANyway, on identification... two things which are interesting, which I boldfaced.



> Identify
> Divination
> Level: Brd 1, Magic 2, Sor/Wiz 1
> Components: V, S, M/DF
> ...




In one day 9 items for Diactum and 10 for Deepwinter... woah.


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow I think Ron is the first of us to actually *READ* the spell  

I wasn't aware of it either...

_edit: Take stop being a pain in the .... You will get all the opportunity to play along IF and WHEN Ron decides. I have been waiting longer than you have and you don't hear me complaining. Just wait and all will be become clear... or something along those lines_


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 1, 2003)

These are the Items, with what is known about them, as well as Tristans items. I *suggest* (ie. not command) you just take turns and pick one till they are all gone. As soon as noone wants any of the items, you can try and sell the rest and divide the money.

if you go with this method, I have randomly generated (d1000) an order, High to low

Diactum: 794
Deepwinter: 775
Ilan: 583
Wulf: 44

Items:
- Leather Bracers, worn by Hobgoblin Corpse (obstructed by Iron bands)
- Tough, high quality grey cloak, worn by Hobgoblin Corpse: Cloak of Resistance +1 (obstructed by Iron bands)
- Steel Buckler, worn by Hobgoblin Corpse. Magic aura is weak - Buckler +1 (obstructed by Iron bands)
- Fine threaded Black Cloak of Resistance +2
- Simple wooden Wand tipped with a ruby: Wand of Fireballs (DC ?, Command Word ?, Charges ?, ?d6)
- Simple but well balanced +1 Light Flail
- Fine soft leather brown boots, Boots of Sneaking (move silently +?)
- Tough, high quality Cloak of Resistance +1
- Gold ring with small blue gemstone: Ring of Protection +1.
- Tough, high quality grey cloak, worn by Hobgoblin cleric. More powerful aura than the other grey cloaks.
- +1 Large Wooden Shield, painted pitch black
- +1 Orcish Great Scimitar
- +1 Full Plate, has been dented many times
- Tough, high quality grey Cloak of Resistance +1
- +1 Chainshirt
- +1 Longsword
- Iron bands of Bilarro
- Gauntlets of ogre power (+2 strength)
- Boots of striding and springing (errata: maximum of +30 enhancement bonus to movement rate up to your normal movement rate, +10 to jump checks.)
- Gardi's Collection of Arcane spells Volume I
- Gardi's Collection of Arcane spells Volume II


Potions:
- Cure Light Wounds (3x)
- Cure Moderate Wounds (1x)
- Invisibility (3x)
- Invisibility (empty vial) (1x) 

Non Magical Items (and their GP worth):
- Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow, +4 Strength bonus (1000 gp). Extra Hard wood as well as  intricate designs makes it 200 gp more expensive than normal (bow has +2 hp).
- Masterwork Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Masterwork Small Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Full Plate (1500 gp)
- Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
- Masterwork Battleaxe (circa 310 gp)
- 4 Daggers (4 x 2 gp)
- Silver Holy Symbol (25 gp)
- Large Steel shield, Looks very battered (20 gp)
- 5 Throwing Axes (can't be bothered to look the price up )

Cold Hard Cash:
10 Platinum pieces, 685 gold pieces, 202 silver pieces.


----------



## Bacter (Apr 2, 2003)

First pick: spellbook volume II
second pick: spellbook volume I


(DUH)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 2, 2003)

first pick: Black Cloak of Resistance +2
second pick: Ilan's boots (Tristans boots should go to a fighter)


----------



## Ilan (Apr 2, 2003)

first pick: cloak of resistance +2 (black one first, but I'll settle for the other one)
second pick: boots of sneaking (if they are more powerfull then the boots of elvenkind)
third pick: bracers of the hobgoblin archer (if they are better than my bracers of archery)
The only item that I find interesting to keep after everyone have had their pick are the Iron bands that belonged to Tristan.
Sell the rest and divide the gold equally.

upkeep: 200 (yes, I'm dandy)
gold after upkeep: 1.892


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 2, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *second pick: boots of sneaking (if they are more powerfull then the boots of elvenkind)
> *



Umm... no one has Boots of Elvenkind.

You have no idea whether the bracers are more powerful - they are unreachable becuase the dead (and by now quite smelly) hobgoblin is wearing them, and the bands are obstructing you getting them. The bands are not of optimal use to you as you can not say the command word to release them, you are aware of that right? (or are you going to convert to worship of Heironeous ?)

Why is no one posting... do I really need to post "The kid takes you"? Well there, I just did.

Rav


----------



## takew (Apr 2, 2003)

And who is going to use them Bands? U?


----------



## Ilan (Apr 2, 2003)

OK, what I meant by that was that I know there exist boots of elvenkind and about how strong they, I'm an Elf. An adventuring one for that. If the boots are about that strongly enchanted as the boots of elvenkind, maybe I'll keep my own.

And for the Iron band, I meant for general use.I don';t know what gods everyone belief in.

Can I just make a post on which I don't get a reply that is wrong or blablabla. Read it or just try to understand what I say. Think for two seconds. I know I don't wear boots of elvenkind and I know I can't use the Iron bands


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 2, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *And for the Iron band, I meant for general use.I don';t know what gods everyone belief in.*



That still doesn't make sense to me... thinking... head hurts.. no can't do it! 

Well, as you have never seen "boots of elvenkind" (at least not since you have been adventuring, ie. since level one), you have no idea whether these boots are more or less powerful than boots of elvenkind.

Besides, I honestly believe there are Boots of Elvenkind that only give +1, and those that give +2 etc, in the same way there are different Elven Chains, and different Holy Swords.

Let's just say that you think that an untrained person would have a considerably easier time sneaking past some average human town guards with these boots on... (Take that as anything between +5 and +8)

_Extremely OOC, behind the screens: +10 is the maximum a skill item will give you, with the only exception being jump due to the fact that the Jump skill works differently. Let's give people some reward for actually putting ranks in the skill the conventional way _

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

While Ilan was sleeping I already stole his boots


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

AHA! But Kheldev stole them even BEFORE Ilan went to sleep...


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

POST FROM ILAN:

Sneak up on the ranger with maxed out spot and listen, great idea guys . 

I'm writing on my sheet that I have a cloak of resistance +2(the grey one) ,that I'm wearing boots of sneaking (why the hell not) and 1 potion of invisibility. So Deepwinter can have my boots. 

Let's try and sell the loot here in this village, by the by. The costs for enchanting items that are already enchanted are double right. So I could enchant my boots of sneaking with for instance dash for the price of 4000


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted byIlan _
> Sneak up on the ranger with maxed out spot and listen, great idea guys .



The funny thing is, is that he has a better Listen score _in his sleep/trance_ than anyone else does awake... 



> I'm writing on my sheet that I have a cloak of resistance +2(the grey one) ,that I'm wearing boots of sneaking (why the hell not) and 1 potion of invisibility. So Deepwinter can have my boots.



Make sure you update it on the Rogue's gallery (see my sig if needed, apologies if you already have)... which some of you haven't posted on yet, which means you are screwing your character over royally.



> Let's try and sell the loot here in this village, by the by. The costs for enchanting items that are already enchanted are double right. So I could enchant my boots of sneaking with for instance dash for the price of 4000



Not quite, but close.

Let's say you have boots that cost 750. You want to give them an extra ability which costs 250. That ability would then be multiplied by 2 for a total price of 1250.

However If you have boots that are worth 250, and you want to add the 750 ability, they will also be 1250. The primary ability will always be the most expensive one, and the cheaper one(s) will be secondary ability(ies), switching if needed.

An exception to this is Weapons and armour. They are always primarily a weapon or an armour. If you want a longsword that has the ability to cast a spell once per day, that ability will be doubled in cost, even if it is Meteor Swarm once per day on a +1 longsword*.

*: which by the book would cost 55080 (doubled to 110160) add to that the costs of the +1 Longsword (2315) and you have "The weakly enhanced Longsword of Meteor Swarm" for a total price of 112475. Bargain. I doubt whether I'd allow such a weapon though 

If you want to cast Meteor Swarm *at will* with your +1 Longsword the cost woud be 553115. I doubt whether you'll use the sword in the more traditional way that often though


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

Go Kheldev! a bit hard to read at times, but way 2 go


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

I want some smeggin special qualities as well!


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

Glad you enjoy the accent  although the spell check is pretty much impossible, I hope the rest will forgive me for the extra efford they have to take to actually know what my character is saying. In my personal yet humble opinion it adds greatly to the concept of my character. I have to say I am enjoying my character already. Never knew playing a dwarf could be so enjoyable. Then again my character is a bit out of sync with the rest of dwarvenkind...

Oh well, Kheldev has some more tricks up his sleave, which should add to some more humerous situations or at least some odd moments. Meanwhile, Ron, Oh Mighty DM... USE YOUR SPEEDHACK!

(have been playing cs too much lately. start seeing terrorist everywhere and everywhere I go, I am looking for the best campspot...)


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey,

sorry for low posting frequency....I having tests this week. Concering items:

I would like to pick the gauntlets as mentioned, the bow, and if possible a remaining cloak, moreover (though it is rather greedy, i would also like a wand ( be it the fireball or the cure lights wounds Ilan offers)
daar komen de kabouters......

en de elven bard


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

I throw on the pile of LOOT:

Wand of cure light wounds 1d8+1, 38 charges
Cloak of Charisma +2


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

Casper, check your email. I am confused. Also,  I'll ask you again: do you want to take me up on the offer of a custom item or not? A simple Y or N will do.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

I'll also take  
+1 Longsword (I have a short sword)
+1 Buckler (I can use it while firing arrows)
Mabye the leather bracers, but leave that in stockpile,

THAT LEAVES:
leather bracers
ring of protection +1
cloak of resistance +1
cloak of charisma +2
wand of fireballs
wand of cure light wounds 1d8+1....38
+1 light flail
+1 orcish scimitar
+1 large wooden skield 
+1 full plate
+1 chain shirt


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

> +1 Buckler (I can use it while firing arrows)


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

From the SRD:


> Buckler: This small metal shield is strapped to the forearm, allowing it to be worn and still use the hand. A bow or crossbow can be used without penalty. An off-hand weapon can be used, but a -1 penalty on attack rolls is imposed because of the extra weight on your arm. This penalty stacks with those for fighting with the off hand and, if appropriate, for fighting with two weapons. In any case, if a weapon is used in the off-hand, the character doesn't get the buckler's AC bonus for the rest of the round.




Karsten, note that casper didn't want the +1 chainshirt. He has a +2 at the moment. So add that to the list of available items.

Rings of protection are apparently out of fashion or something


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

My AC goes up 2 points. pretty good.

Edited loot list.

Was thinking the same thing about the ring, Ron.


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 4, 2003)

Volgens mij is jeroen in zijn element 

about the items....I did not claim the ring because I would be to greedy otherwise...but if no takes it will claim it......It wil make me once again a better frontline fighte...of which we need one , so....

moreover, I have already claimed a cloack +1 so that one is gone to...
 If nobody wants the cure light wand.....I will take it


da wast

btw Cool story line...... forest scares peasants 


THAT LEAVES:
leather bracers
cloak of charisma +2
wand of fireballs
+1 light flail
+1 orcish scimitar
+1 large wooden skield 
+1 full plate
+1 chain shirt


Doenn't anybody need charisma? the bard perhaps....I will give it him...

Diactum, why don't you take the fireballs....you said you needed more offence...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

Sell the rest and add the price we fetch for the non magical items and the cold hard cash.. 

What's your point Sullaf about the "you request .... bla bla nonsense"? ... Must we assume more outcomes?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh yeah skip the wooden shield for now and the cloak of charisma. The shield belonged to the cleric who might come back (it doesn't really fetch much anyway) and want my cloak as well, in that case I'll go for the cloak of char


----------



## takew (Apr 4, 2003)

> What's your point Sullaf about the "you request .... bla bla non ense"? ... Must we assume more outcomes?




He meant that if you "Roll them bones" you shouldn't post this:

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 19.
Perform: 19 + 17 = 36

tf@#7&4 merde, une critical... 

Instead post:

Perform: *19* + 17 = 36

But I already changed my post before you could read the. Making Jeroen's post a bit odd...

Tycho

ps. I already have a cloak of Charisma +2, but thanks anyway...
ps. *You can see it in my character description. Where is yours btw?*


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 4, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *about the items....I did not claim the ring because I would be to greedy otherwise...but if no takes it will claim it......It wil make me once again a better frontline fighte...of which we need one , so....
> 
> moreover, I have already claimed a cloack +1 so that one is gone to...
> If nobody wants the cure light wand.....I will take it
> *



People can only use wands for spells which are on their class spell list(s). Your spell list is the Sorcerer/Wizard spell list, which doesn't have cure light wounds 

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 4, 2003)

oh ok....

If diactum is not going to use the fireball, I will takethe burden on my shoulders


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 4, 2003)

Since we are speeding up things I suggest this Marching Order in the forest.

Front:
Kheldev - Ilan

Middle:
Deepwinter 7 - Wulf

Back:
Diactum - Tycho

With 10 feet behind each rank and each PC about 5 feet apart. The reasons are very obvious... If anyone disagrees please post in OOC so we can change it.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

I rather take my place besides Ilan, so switch Wulf and him... I bet he agrees


----------



## Ilan (Apr 4, 2003)

I will go in front ON MY OWN. the rest must stay back atleast 10 ft. So I can track properly. I look for weird tracks on the ground


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes JASPER


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 4, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *Yes JASPER *



Actually, to be really effective he would have to stay 150 feet ahead... and that tactic can be very darn effective, I've seen it used very well in other groups. Surrounding ambushers after the ranger spotted them, but the ambushers didn't spot the ranger, and he came back to report back to the party.

Of course Jasper thought he was tough while he wasn't, and decided that he needn't report back to the party. The party agreed .


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 5, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *I rather take my place besides Ilan, so switch Wulf and him... I bet he agrees *





I bet he agrees? what kind of sarcasm is this, bloody hell! I am so eager to be in front?

All my remarks about frontline fighter have to be taken with a pinch of salt


----------



## takew (Apr 5, 2003)

So the marching order is:
Ilan
10-100 ft
Kheldev & Tycho
5 ft
*BURP*
Deepwinter (& Diactum)
5 ft
Wulf (& Diactum)

In this situation we have a fighter in the front AND in the back. Otherwise we have a wizard and a bard covering the back. 
Since my character is....
*BURP*
the "best" healer in the party (takes less rounds for he needs no healing himself afterwards like DW7 and it doesn't hurt him) it might be handy to be in the middle of thinks. Helping out where there is need and stuff like that.
*BUUUURP*
It might be handy to give the bard, Tycho, the staff of cure light wounds... He can use him, AS YOU KNOW BY NOW, without a check like Kheldev has to make... But no one knows that he can use items like that at all... Don't we JvdG?
Just a suggestion. You can also sell it for about 300 gp I guess. But don't count on my character having enough healing to heal after a big battle like the one in witch you let Tristan die... (kontgaatjes)









*OOC:*


ICH ben GOED latzerus to say the neukende LEAST[\ooc]


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 5, 2003)

What with the lightsource and the fact that someone could very easily get lost in the forest, I assumed you would be closer to eachother than the previous post.

I'll hear when you disagree, but this is what I am guessing:


----------



## Ilan (Apr 5, 2003)

Nice Ron, just what I had in mind. 

p.s. I have darkvision.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 5, 2003)

We could get lost if there is 10 feet between us?!?! That is about 3 meters, which is about 3 average human steps away from each other...

Anyway, the whole point of Tycho being at the back IS that he is by all accounts a more effective fighter than Wulf (no offense, just plain numbers: btw Wulf when are you going to post your character?). Furthermore as Tycho has more skills, it's harder to suprise a character like Tycho AND having the highest initiative does make a difference. Being in front means getting the blows, which imho the bard is not all that suitable for: especially since most of the combat you would like to cast spells before actual combat begins, which is a little hard if there is a frontal attack: oh well since the DM already made this pretty little map, 
 I'll play along, but just something to remember. Maybe an even better solution would be to just put Diactum in the middle (low hp) and the rest could protect him. Downside would be that it would be the most obvious target for any spell which has a radius. 

Last detail: As Ilan has Darkvision (why? Elves have LL vision? or did I miss anything?) he probably will be at about 60 feet form us. (where Kheldev could barely see him)
[edit] Should have read the IC thread BEFORE posting in the OOC thread (DOH!): vision = 25 feet even with darkvision. [/edit]


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 5, 2003)

For the bard:

_
I feel it in my fingers, I feel it in my toes 
Death is all around me and so the feeling grows 
It's written on the mist, it's everywhere I go 
So if you really fear it, come on and let it show 

You know It's evil, it always is 
My fear's made up by the things that I hear 
There's no beginning, there'll be no end 
But on Sir Ilan you can depend 
_

More lines will follow


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 5, 2003)

Gee, wow 

Ilan has DVision caus he is friggin cursed by a fiend


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 5, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *I have darkvision. *



So does Kheldev the dwarf. It doesn't seem to help him any more than you.

Casper... your party members didn't want to wait (in their opinion waste) one day.

And, yes, Diactum, where are you?


----------



## Ilan (Apr 5, 2003)

I know, but I thought you might have forgotten I had darkvision. You posted the elves have trouble even with their superior eyesight. hence..... like a virgin

CASPER. 
You can't write spells from a spellbook. The casting abaility of a Sorcerer is different then that of a Wizard. You don't write spells in a book. You can only learn them from rising in levels.........
The attacks that you have with your bow are: base attack + dex + weapon. Damage is 1 d8 + strength (you have a mighty bow + 4, so you can count use your strength modifier to give a MAX of +4 damage.). If you don't have a mighty bow, you can't count your strength as + on damage.........
Your +2 chain shirt gives an AC bonus of +6 not +8 (which includes your dex modifier).......
Armor and Weapons that are enchanted are +2 chain shirt and not chain shirt +2, because you write down your bow like this......Mighty composite longbow +4 (that +4 on the end tells the DM that you can use your strenght modifier  on damage, if you would write +4 Mighty comp. Longbow, you would have a +4 magical bow.(which is a bit better )......Items like ring of protection are ring of protection +1 or Amulet of naturel armor +1 or even Gloves of dexterity +2.......
Hope I have enlightened your path, my young Padawan....
hahaha


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 5, 2003)

Fact is I am a wizard, but thanks for the other info...


----------



## Ilan (Apr 5, 2003)

Then I have written it as some general information about sorceres


----------



## takew (Apr 5, 2003)

Casper...

Gauntlets of ogre power (+2 str) and bull's Strength (+3 str) do *NOT* stack... sorry... I suggest you either give the gauntlets to the Dwarf or cast the spell on him. Your free will off course. In either way... your str is 18/19 (+4) keep that in mind... SUCKER!

Second, your "Character sheet" looks like sjit... it is sjit Austin... okay than it is not me... 

Do I sense evil or what Rav?

Last but not least... Isn't it so that Dwarfs dislike magic? If not I will cast a bull's strength on you *IF* Casper doesn't give you the spell/gauntlets.

So here it could be... my 2nd level spell Bull's Strength (that is 2d8+7 healing powers less... But probably Casper will do you the favor) *4*+1= +5 Str 

ps. You prob. will get the +2/+3 from the Gauntlets/Bull's Strength so don't count on it...  

ps. I take it you didn't give Tycho the cure wand... Clever thinking. But you are right. Never, ever give a magical item with such *great* powers to a new PC... The Dwarf prob doesn't understand this


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 5, 2003)

> Isn't it so that Dwarfs dislike magic?



In general: yes. In particular: no



> So here it could be... my 2nd level spell Bull's Strength (that is 2d8+7 healing powers less... But probably Casper will do you the favor) 4+1= +5 Str



It took me 5 times to understand what you are saying (seriously...). I'll wait for the result IC (btw afaik casper only had one bull's strength, and he used that one already...)



> I take it you didn't give Tycho the cure wand



You assumed correctly. You don't know I have it, You don't know I can use it, I don't know you can use : hence it stays where it is

Casper, if you want a template, I can email you one. 

About the Elf with Darkvision. Like I mentioned some time ago, I completely missed the session in which Ilan was cursed by a fiend, so I was not aware of his DV.

[edit] Take was not referring to Kheldev's wand. He was referring to the wand which was part of the treasure. As no one could use that wand, they left it at the inn, instead of giving it to Tycho, who CAN use it. [/edit]


----------



## takew (Apr 5, 2003)

> You assumed correctly. You don't know I have it, You don't know I can use it, I don't know you can use : hence it stays where it is



I mean the wand that Casper took but witch he couldn't use so he took the wand of Fireball and dropped the wand of Cure Light Wounds witch is now on a pile of magical items in the village... Where we can't use it.
And since my character healed Diactum, you all knew that Tycho is capable of healing before we set out... So what I suggest is that one of your _characters_ has enough intellect to add one and one together (makes 2 btw) and than suggest that they (the party) give the wand to me so it can be used when needed (or sell it for 300 and just survive on DW7's and Tycho's healing powers... Witch might be out of order by the end of a battle for we don't studied for them and we might have used our slots/pp for something different...



> (btw afaik casper only had one bull's strength, and he used that one already...)



I know... either he takes it back and doesn't cast it on himself or he cast it on himself and give the Dwarf the, for Wulf useless, gauntlets of Oger Power...

That is all folks. Take (not Tycho)


----------



## Ilan (Apr 5, 2003)

To DEEPWINTER, DIACTUM and WULF. We have to remember to keep the loot that we find seperate from the loot thsat we gather along the way. for sharing it with 4 is a lot better then sharing it with 6. I saved the list of equipment and gold on my pc. I can post it when we reach a big enough town.

To TYCHO, write the wand of cure light on your sheet. it does 1d8+1 and has 38 charges left.


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 6, 2003)

yadiyadiya...In my world everything stacks!!!! mage armor+chain shirt, Gauntlets and strenght...

Take, I just assumed you had the wand...I was just a formality to write I give the wand to tycho....

I will take back my Bull and make it a cat and as next  action give the dwarf a bull ok?

And I change my sheet you bunch of pains in the asses.....

come on it is a game....


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 6, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *yadiyadiya...In my world everything stacks!!!! mage armor+chain shirt, Gauntlets and strenght...*



And in whose world are you now :evilgrin:

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 6, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *come on it is a game.... *



And a game has rules. Otherwise it is freeform roleplaying.

During Jurgen en Matthijs' stay here in Brighton, my posting will probably be delayed or stopped entirely...

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 7, 2003)

I was making a joke about rules...mr. serious 


why did the posting stop? half the group can continue live and report


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *why did the posting stop? half the group can continue live and report  *



Because I was too drunk to read the numbers on the dice, let alone use a computer, that's why


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 9, 2003)

I just love karsten role playing......every random voice in a forest is automatically the foul undead to be penetrated with arrows 

Why are you her is question, and of course he replies (like every sensible person would do) " to kill you".......LOL.... 
I imagine Ilan walking into a village and an old man with a walking stick coming up to him and asking him why he comes to the village......I think we can imagine his reply and the aftermath of a poor old man with three arrows in his chest lying on the 
ground

thumbs up karsten


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

Kill... ask questions later!

"We can interogate it and then kill it later" - Some Archer
"or we can kill it and interogate it later" - Some Necromancer


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

@ Casper: that's why my IC post is so arrogant ... and I would never have got away with posting in Ilan's name without permision either


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok, ok fine with me......I having fun 

I did not mean to offend you ( and what's wrong with a beer during your lunch break?  )


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

[not all shadowy beings necessarily are undead are they? maybe it's an illusion or even something else ...]


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

Or it's an elf with some very cool spell enchanted on him... or any of a 1000 other explenations...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

So it's only a 1 in a 1000 chance that it's an undead then


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Ilan (Apr 9, 2003)

That could be if it wasn'r for the fact that we are surrounded by DARKNESS in the middle of the day. Maybe it is the forest druid in wild shape. OMG


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *Maybe it is the forest druid in wild shape. OMG *



An _eeeeeevil_ druid?


----------



## Ilan (Apr 9, 2003)

could be , as my partymembers so wisely say it could be anything


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

Szy but I bet my money on it *not* being an undead


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

Nah it won't be a druid. Druids suck and Ron knows this...


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 10, 2003)

Will be going to Southampton for three possibly four days. Watch the tread for me, I might not post .

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 11, 2003)

It the eviiiiiil elven undead shadowy druid avatar from the abyss!!!!

luckily Ilan already fired his arrows.....

He ron, I requested an oppertunity to copy some of diactums spells, can I still do that and add them to my list....?

The game is going great again


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 11, 2003)

> I requested an oppertunity to copy some of diactums spells




We already agreed we should move on, not wasting time. So no, you would NOT have time to prepare scrolls.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 11, 2003)

You could of course have insisted that you wanted to stay to scribe a (or some) scroll(s)...  Scribing scrolls is not something you do over lunch


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 11, 2003)

In that case we will probably leave you behind


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 11, 2003)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wulf, Tycho isn't casting a spell. It is a power he can manifest at will! He doesn't make any gestures, just concentrating. The effect though is the same as the spell. So one: you do your spellcraft and fail. Or two: you just don't realize it is any form of magic that I am doing right now. (btw. if a Bard is doing magic, he normally sings along with the casting. So when a bard is silent, he definitely isn't casting a spell)




Could you do this kind of OoC remarks in the OoC thread? This thread does have a purpose you know. Not to be picky, but I would like to keep the IC thread clean, without too much OoC info. If Ron agrees I do not know but, it breaks the flow of the game imho...


----------



## takew (Apr 11, 2003)

> Rules again eh?
> well just drop the spellcraft...
> 
> My attack stands: at work so I have no dice roller, my internet at home is down. my attacks are +24 (+3mag,+1bard,+1pointbl) +24, +19.Damage= 1d8+8. I assume I can make 1 attack as surprise. My initiative mod.= +6. Soz guys, but since when do we wait to attack an undead, OMG. there is such a thing as roleplaying to much. by the way: I thought it was a different forest we are in now then the one where the guild is.
> ...




Just a quick pick out of the junk that is posted on the PBP thread… I could go on like this for a long time… But since you don’t appreciate this, I’ll keep it at this amount.

My thread was an in-character post with an ooc attached to it. Because Casper didn’t pick up his phone… (was going to call him to ask if he could edit his post…) And I am planning on doing it this way. Exactly like everyone else.

Ps. My post won’t be any shorter if I leave the ooc-remark out. So it isn’t a scrolling issue…
Ps.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 14, 2003)

Gee nothing much happening here eh?


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 14, 2003)

Waiting for the 'thing' to act or Diactum to act. (both are up in initiative...)


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 14, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just a quick pick out of the junk that is posted on the PBP thread… I could go on like this for a long time… But since you don’t appreciate this, I’ll keep it at this amount.
> 
> ...





some of the junk posted in the OOC thread


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 16, 2003)

Welcome back Ron 

Now people: GO GO GO

My character is way to cool to just  post once a week. We should at least post once a day...


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

I would like rule related stuff like that in the OOC thread, unless it is a very short statement, such as:

[Remember that Kobolds, as we found out a couple of sessions ago, are often led by the most powerful sorcerer in the tribe, and we haven't encountered one yet!]

or:

[@#$%*! Who would have though that I would live to see the day that to regret not putting some ranks in the Use Rope skill ]

So that goes for both Take and Casper.

Casper: You'll get the chance to do those things (scribing scrolls, spellbooks etc.), don't worry. I usually demand some downtime every now and then, so that would be a good time to do such stuff in.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

As you might by now have gathered, there is going to be a substantial revision of the 3rd edition rules and this will translate into 3.5 edition. 98% of it will stay the same, but some changes will be made, especially to some feats, a few skills, and quite a lot of spells (though most will be clarified only).

Wizards of the Coast releases a few changes every now and then. Some of the things they are changing are really appealing. Several of them are pretty much in effect for this campaign already: The shield spell and Harm/Heal. The haste spell and the Greater Magic Weapon spell have been confirmed to be changed in this revision as well (though the exact changes haven't been released yet).

I will switch in July at least, when the d20 3.5e SRD will be put online. The question I have for you: Do you want me to implement changes that have been confirmed now or then? Some characters might have to be slightly altered (one for instance will basically gain a feat. One will lose an entire skill, but gain another one), but generally the changes are for the better.

So, what do you say: wait for the changes and do them all at once, or gradually phase them in?


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 16, 2003)

Hit me!


----------



## takew (Apr 16, 2003)

Stop trying to hit me and HIT ME!


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 16, 2003)

Heck, let us have the new rules now, after all we are modern characters...If my Magic Missile is green instead of red from now on ( which is luckily in lines with the current fashion in spells now, red is soooo 2nd edition....) I must know


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

With my vote we are now already at 4 out of 7.

Bards can from now on cast their bard spells in Light or Medium armour without Arcane spell Failure

The search skill is now used for tracking.

The "Wilderness Lore" skill has ceased to exist. It is replaced by "Survival". You can do everything with it that wilderness lore could, except it doesn't allow you to track, and it doesn't allow you to know stuff about nature: that's what Knowledge: Nature is for. It also performs as intuit direction though, which also has ceased to exist.

Karsten can change his skils around a bit if he wants. Although I haven't checked, I don't think anyone has Intuit direction as a skill. If someone has, they can change their skill selection.

Ambidexterity as a feat has ceased to exist. The effects of Ambidexterity are now included in Two Weapon Fighting. (In effect, if you want to be a two weapon fighter, you know only need one feat to do it to achieve exactly the same results) This is a change that you could see coming from D20 modern, where it was already like that.

Casper can choose an extra feat because of this.

Lastly, the following feat has become available: (Note to Karsten: your next feat must be Sharp Shooting)

Manyshot [General]

You can fire multiple arrows as a single attack against a nearby target.

Prerequisites: Dex 17, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, base attack bonus +6.

Benefit: As a standard action, you may fire two arrows at a single opponent within 30 feet. Both arrows use the same attack roll (with a -4 penalty) to determine success and deal damage normally (but see Special).

For every five points of base attack bonus you have above +6, you may add one additional arrow to this attack, to a maximum of four arrows at a base attack bonus of +16. However, each arrow after the second adds a cumulative -2 penalty on the attack roll (for a total of -6 on the third arrow and -8 on the fourth).

Damage reduction and other resistances apply separately against each arrow fired.

Special: Regardless of the number of arrows you fire, you apply precision-based damage (such as sneak attack damage) only once. If you score a critical hit, only the first arrow fired deals critical damage; all others deal regular damage.

A fighter may select Manyshot as one of his fighter bonus feats.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 16, 2003)

As I get it, 
Survival: hunting, foraging, surviving weather conditions etc...
Knowledge nature: same
Search: .... + Track.

My only question: tattoo of the wolf: I picked it because it would improve my track or my awareness of enemies, does this mean it helps with my search (appropriote situation) and with my for instance spot. 

I'll keep the feat in mind, but I will pick sharp shot first (since that was on my original sheet)

VERY OOC: what is the experience that we are on...It  might be fun to let you decide whether my next level will be a tainted one or a ranger one. I will leave it at your descretion. You can mail me the standard things, leave the special things for me to find out during roleplaying.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *As I get it,
> Survival: hunting, foraging, surviving weather conditions etc...
> Knowledge nature: same
> Search: .... + Track.
> ...



For XP, read the first post in this thread. The skills are as you posted, but as it stands now, Intuit Direction is now a subskill of survival as well.

Scent is an entirely different part of awareness, one humanoids usually don't have. It doesn't have anything to do with spot or listen, but can aid Tracking quite well. It also has extra benefits.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 16, 2003)

So basically the new rules have nothing to offer to the rest of us...


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *So basically the new rules have nothing to offer to the rest of us... *



It's a revision, not a new edition. Dwarves get Weapon Familiarity Waraxe and Urgrosh, although this has not yet been confirmed.

Hold spells seem to be massively overhauled, but I am checking up on this...

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Apr 16, 2003)

I ment that if enemies stand downwind I should be able to smell them, and that being a part of spot sort of. You catch my drift kinda you know


----------



## takew (Apr 16, 2003)

Is this the ooc?? Good, 'cause this is even beyond ooc if I may say so... And maybe a bit cheese... About the tattoo thing… did anyone inform us about it… and what about a reward for the new ‘staff’? Is there any in character information about this? Prob. not, but maybe someone mensioned it… ‘Cause when we get back, there will be material for Tristan’s tattoo and there are two people who didn’t “place an order”… Is there a solution for this? I don’t know the benefits, but it is again an extra for the “survivors” like the loot and stuff…

Ps. This is eooc so please don’t flame and it is for Rav to be answered.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Is this the ooc?? Good, 'cause this is even beyond ooc if I may say so... And maybe a bit cheese... About the tattoo thing… did anyone inform us about it… and what about a reward for the new ‘staff’? Is there any in character information about this? Prob. not, but maybe someone mensioned it… ‘Cause when we get back, there will be material for Tristan’s tattoo and there are two people who didn’t “place an order”… Is there a solution for this? I don’t know the benefits, but it is again an extra for the “survivors” like the loot and stuff…
> 
> Ps. This is eooc so please don’t flame and it is for Rav to be answered. *



I guess that this will have to be resolved in-game. I can't do much about it now, sillyness aside.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 17, 2003)

I was about to delete Diactum's character from my site (and replace it with a link to the Rogue's Gallery thread), but Jur still hasn't posted it there...

Step by step instructions:

Copy from here

Go here

Press "post reply". Paste.

That's all. I am not asking for much I think.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 17, 2003)

I have some good news and some bad news.

Good: When I return to the Netherlands, I am going to continue Tholestia...

Bad: In PbP form only.

For those who are interested and feel dedicated enough to make it to a fortnightly (that is once every two weeks) session, I want to DM the Dungeon Magazine adventure path, which takes the characters through a set of adventures all the way to 20th level.

So if any of you want to read Story Hours or other PbPs, don't read the ones marked "Dungeon Adventure Path" or "Life's Bazaar".

Thank you for listening to this public service statement.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 17, 2003)

> Bad: In PbP form only




Why is this bad?

And take stop feeling left out. You will get cool stuff too. Remember that our stats are way higher than theirs and furthermore... IT IS JUST NUMBERS. So stop complaining about loot, tattoos and other  YOU don't have but THEY have. You are sounding like a little child annoyed that their candy is bigger than yours (no pun intended)...

Sjeez


----------



## takew (Apr 17, 2003)

Tell me something I don't know....

Please READ my post before you say something...

Only Rav was to answer... Pretty pathetic that you just HAD to make that post... Shame on you!!


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 17, 2003)

If it is so, then what is your whole point...?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 17, 2003)

PbP Tholestia only is fine by me.. I already saw this coming

let's just consider Take's post as a personal message that he wouldn't want anyone to read, but just had to write and post (next time take a black font color)


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 17, 2003)

There is this little invention called e-mail...

Oh well never mind


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 18, 2003)

> Kill... ask questions later!






_edit: let's put something usefull in here as well_

To Ron:

1. is the 'Initial Barrier' still in effect (btw. is this visible or otherwise noticable in any way?
2. is the 'Bull's Strength' still in effect? (casper is a multiclass wizard so duration shouldn't be that long)
3. is the 'Ale' still in effect? (con 18 can be a bitch sometimes... )
4. is there a clear line between Kheldev and a wulf i.e. can Kheldev make a partial charge?
5. are the wulves approaching us in a threatening way (a way which leads no room for doubt, as Kheldev has the impression that one should ask a stranger first before smacking it over the head) although I do think it is pretty obvious that these wulves WILL attack.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 18, 2003)

and the ranger fires an arrow and yells: wipe out all living things especially animals


----------



## takew (Apr 18, 2003)

Confusion:
Enchantment (Compulsion)
[Mind-Affecting]
Level: Brd 3, Sor/Wiz 4, Trickery 4
Components: V, S, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: All creatures in a 15-ft. radius
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Creatures affected by this spell behave randomly, as indicated on the following table: 1d10 Behavior
1 Wander away for 1 minute (unless prevented)
2–6 Do nothing for 1 round
7–9 Attack nearest creature for 1 round
10 Act normally for 1 round
Except on a result of 1, roll again each round to see what the subject does that round. Wandering creatures leave the scene as if disinterested. Attackers are not at any special advantage when attacking them. Behavior is checked at the beginning of each creature’s turn. Any confused creature who is attacked automatically attacks its attackers on its next turn. 

Inspire Courage: 
A bard with 3 or more ranks in Perform can to inspire courage in his or her allies. To be affected, an ally
must hear the bard sing for a full round. The effect lasts as long as the bard sings and for 5 rounds after the bard stops singing
(or 5 rounds after the ally can no longer hear the bard). While singing, the bard can fight but cannot cast spells, activate magic
items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). Affected allies receive a
+2 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.
Inspire courage is a supernatural, mind-affecting ability.

Slow:
Transmutation
Level: Brd 3, Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Targets: One creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Affected creatures move and attack at a drastically slowed rate. Slowed creatures can take only a partial action each turn.
Additionally, they suffer –2 penalties to AC, melee attack rolls, melee damage rolls, and Reflex saves. Slowed creatures jump
half as far as normal.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 18, 2003)

Ilan, you have to use the roller. If you wonder why, figure out what the average die roll was for the previous encounter, and ask yourself if you'd ever be at least tempted to reroll a one on a crucial roll. I know I would be. you'll just have to figure out how it works. Hint: Most of the time you only want to "_roll_" one die, and "_repeat_" the roll several times.

The semi transparent wolves of darkness are ready to pounce alright. No doubt about it.

Take, the confusion works as activating a magical item, so no singing just yet - playing the lute of Dark Disharmony is too taxing on your concentration - you wouldn't want to botch it up now do you?

All the spell effects are still active: you have only been walking for a few minutes. 

The inertial barrier is somewhat visible... a very slight sheen surrounds those who are protected by it.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 18, 2003)

Tha large wolf (Note that it is spelled with an "o"), Wolf 3 and 9 are all in a direct line from Kheldev (how could you even doubt about the Large Wolf ? )

The ale is not in your system anymore I would think. So no bonusses against fear 

Anyway, I'll be at Gencon all Saturday and sunday.


----------



## takew (Apr 18, 2003)

> "Save your spells, this is only our first encounter."



I don't know if this is said to Tycho or DW7 (prob not) but I ain't casting spells to your knowledge. Playing Lute and singing. The slow is next round.

Rav, if I can't do the things in one round, I prefer to start singing. I know it is a bit late, but it is much more useful for the party if I sing. It also can be done a lot more often. So Pleazzzze...

Further more... Does Tycho know anything about these critters?
[Bardic Knowledge +10]


----------



## Ilan (Apr 18, 2003)

Take my loyal compadre, I know Deepwinter is casting, I know you can cast spells and I know there are two more wizards in this party. SO YES, I CAN SAY IT TO ANYBODY I WANT except to the dwarf.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 18, 2003)

Nope sorry, you should have phrased it differently. You said I'll lay the lute and if possible start singing, not the other way around. I would have allowed a change if the effect wasn't already known.

But hey, because of that, you get a +2 to your bardic knowledge check 

The lack of daylight and their shadelike appearance make you believe that these are a special kind of wraiths, obviously since they are not the tormented souls of humans, but they were originally wolves. from bardic ballads you remember that these creatures are vulnerable to true sunlight, are somewhat resistant to turning and even magical weapons do not always affect them.

More on the Revision update:

All "Hold ..." spells now grant a saving throw each round to break the paralysis. The designers say this is to stop these spells from being lower level save or die effects (they are all quite powerful for their level), and to stop the (when used _against_ the PCs) "I'll go for a bag of crisps while everyone else keeps playing" syndrome.

This does weakens the spell somewhat, but not terribly so.

I will also apply this ruling to Ectoplasmic cocoon. Again, with DW7 saves, this should hardly make a difference 

I'll also reallow the feats Greater Spell Focus and Greater Psionic Focus: It wasn't the feat that was unbalnced, but the spells themselves, with the holds and the polymorphs especially.

Both Polymorphs has been revised YET AGAIN (it has already been errata'd _thrice_). Since the designers are still struggling on this one, I'll simply ban both spells till the revised edition arrives.

Jurgen has Polymorph self in his spellbook. He may either select a new 4th level spell, or I will provide him with an offensive spell from the Book of Eldritch Might on monday.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 18, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *Take my loyal compadre, I know Deepwinter is casting, I know you can cast spells and I know there are two more wizards in this party. SO YES, I CAN SAY IT TO ANYBODY I WANT except to the dwarf. *



Heh. All three humans in the party have magical powers.


----------



## takew (Apr 18, 2003)

Rav, I would like to drop my second level spell (Hold Person). This will give me an extra feat. The fact that the held person will make his save within 2 or 3 rounds isn't that appealing to me. I hope you allow this change, but than again, YOU changed the spell to begin with (and right you are...) so I'll pick a new feat for 6th level... (I hadn’t used the spell anyway). Great let us get on with the game...

Tycho

ps. Any suggestions on a feat for a lonesome bard?


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 18, 2003)

> 4. is there a clear line between Kheldev and a wulf : wolf (Note that it is spelled with an "o")



This was a poor attempt at humor (remember one of the partymembers is... euhm... never mind)



> except to the dwarf



Euhm... I can use wands... which counts as casting arcane spells...


----------



## Ilan (Apr 19, 2003)

About the spellcasting: I have 14 int and 16 wis. If the bard starts sucking at his luteplaying and not really pleasing our ears. He must be casting spells. 

I'm surrounded by wizards


----------



## takew (Apr 19, 2003)

If I suck at lute playing. I still own the place. That is how good I am... 

PS. Casper send me a SMS and he said he couldn't post ivm vacation... So maybe tomorrow. Get on with it!!!


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 21, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *
> Euhm... I can use wands... which counts as casting arcane spells... *



Actually, no it doesn't. And so doesn't playing the lute. It counts as activating a magical item. No counterspell opportunities for one thing. But I digress.

Ilan: Chaotic and confusing melodies do not necessarily require less skill: This is the case now too, Tycho plays a very chaotic tune, but it is noticeable that it is a set piece and is quite skillful.

Take: very well, I see what you mean by "feat" now (note that I have a fixed order when I switch on my computer- I read my email, _then_ read the boards.)


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 21, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *If I suck at lute playing. I still own the place. That is how good I am...
> 
> PS. Casper send me a SMS and he said he couldn't post ivm vacation... So maybe tomorrow. Get on with it!!! *



Matthijs, could you give Jurgen a prod to post? It is actually his turn, not Casper's.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think I'll have to use electric shock therapy to get Diactum to post, but I'll try asap 

If you re-allow the Greater Psionic Focus feat I would want to switch it _back_ with the Enlarge Power feat. To my knowledge I never used that one effectively anyway... agreed?


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 22, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *I think I'll have to use electric shock therapy to get Diactum to post, but I'll try asap
> 
> If you re-allow the Greater Psionic Focus feat I would want to switch it back with the Enlarge Power feat. To my knowledge I never used that one effectively anyway... agreed? *



Agreed.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 22, 2003)

_Kheldev charges into the leader using his Improved Charge, Power Lunge and Power Attack +5 provoking an AoO_

To Hit: 10 (roll) + 13 (normal) + 2 (bull's strength) + 2 (charge) - 5(power attack) = 22

If he hits he will do:

Dmg: 2 (roll) + 6 (str) + 2 (specialization) + 3 (double handed) + 5(power attack) + 9 (power lunge) + 2 (improved charge) +1 (magic) = 30

I rolled a freakin "2" for dmg !! I was planning on doing AT LEAST 30 dmg instead of a mere '30'!


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 22, 2003)

WOW, four days no posting and I sure missed a lot...

RON: I will let you know bout my feat, glad I approved with the ruling . I gladly join when you are back besides the fact that you are a nerd since you go to gencon


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 22, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *WOW, four days no posting and I sure missed a lot...
> 
> RON: I will let you know bout my feat, glad I approved with the ruling . I gladly join when you are back besides the fact that you are a nerd since you go to gencon  *



Hey, that's Geek, not Nerd.

In any case, there was a midnight showing of The Rocky Horror Picture Show with free entrance and free beer. It was one of the most surreal experiences of my life that I wouldn't have traded for the world. (if you don't know anything about Rocky horror I am not going to tell you about it... it is just too weird.)


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 22, 2003)

Yet another gigolo adventure?


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 22, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Yet another gigolo adventure?  *



Heh, not quite. Practice your Google-Fu on "Rocky Horror Picture Show" and "audience participation" and you might find out what it is all about.

Last week in Southampton though, I got really pissed. I remember at one point in time something wet and soft touching my lips. I _hope_ I got a snog... I can't remember much of the rest of the evening. 

I am working on the scabbard and on Casper's custom item btw.

Rav


----------



## takew (Apr 22, 2003)

> *Take can do my actions which means nothing extremely bold svp.*



_*MWHOHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*_


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 23, 2003)

lol @ take  

Too bad I can't coccoon ethereal creatures


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 23, 2003)

GO GO GO!


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 23, 2003)

less ooc in the ic thread plz and:

B41 B82 ,, X1 X5 Z5 X1 [FB] X2 ..ungh..

but is was the X1 that mattered 

(typical de_dust terror start sequence, for us CS noobs)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 23, 2003)

what's so hard about the die roller, ilan can't do it, take won't do it etc

don't forget to post it to the yahoo account and not the lycos one


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 23, 2003)

Karsten please remember that these are undead thus a critical has absolutely no effect...

To Hit 1: 5 (roll) + 13 (normal) + 2 (bull's strength) = 20
To Hit 2: 20 (roll)

If they hit:

Dmg 1: 1 (roll) + 12 = 13
Dmg 2: 3 (roll) + 12 = 15

 my average dmg roll in three rolls is "2" on a d10...



> X1 X5 Z5 X1 [FB] X2



ROFL

Heb ik er nog 1: C2 C3 Z1... C8


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 23, 2003)

Note to Deepwinter: You didn't mention whether you dismissed the Ectoplasmic coccoon or not. If you do, you can manifest defensively. If you don't, you are considered to be helpless for these creatures - they go right through it. I am going to edit the post after you reply to this.


----------



## takew (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry for not rolling my own dice, but I had to catch a train to Amsterdam. And if I didn't post, I wouldn't have been able to post anything at all up till now... (didn't have excess to internet)

So next time I will do the rolling... This was just to speed things up.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 24, 2003)

RON:

kinda forgot the critical thingie, my third arrow deals 13 dmg.

About the attack the wolf made on me. How does it work with bows. Always thought that reloading cost me an attack. I assume I reload right after shooting. not in the next round . With doing that I shouldn't provoke an attack, Am I right about that or not??
I can take the six damage It was the drain I was worried about


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 24, 2003)

Firing an arrow always provokes an AoO when done while being in melee. Reloading just provokes another AoO... (that's why that PrC (forgot the name) is so bloody stupid)

(you could have take a 5 foot step back, in which case you didn't provoke an AoO (see it as spellcasting). This always annoyed me so in my campaign, this doesn't work, which you all should know, if you'd read the houserules)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 24, 2003)

since it can only be beneficial, consider the coccoon to be dismissed... Furthermore it seems that these creatures don't give a damn about ectoplasm the constructs as 'extra targets' will be useless then as well... that entirely renders DW7 useless then


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, that's the spirit !!


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

What pissed me off about the die rolls was that I recieved emails to 3 different email accounts, some of them I didn't know what to do with at all (They had a subject of To Hit, and a roll of a number in them. Wie de schoen past trekke hem aan. Not meant aggressively, but I just looked at my screen with confusion, not knowing what to do. I figured out who it was, looked up the modifiers in the rogues gallery, and DM'ed what happened. Then I noticed that the information was available elsewhere after.)

Deepwinter 7 - strangely enough that is not quite how it works. They might very well be able to harm the Wraiths, as long as their weapons _count_ (note: not act) as +1 weapons, ie. they have damage reduction X/+1.


----------



## takew (Apr 25, 2003)

Wulf is still waiting for the outcome of Diactum's spell...


----------



## Bacter (Apr 25, 2003)

Please note that I edited (read: completely changed) my post in which I casted the klautkil spell. This spell is completely useless against undead, Rav pointed to me.

Hey btw.... how does this con-draining work??? Will we ever be able to get the con back?


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

Bacter said:
			
		

> *Please note that I edited (read: completely changed) my post in which I casted the klautkil spell. This spell is completely useless against undead, Rav pointed to me.
> 
> Hey btw.... how does this con-draining work??? Will we ever be able to get the con back? *



Yes. You need to visit a cleric who is able to cast a Restoration spell. He will be able to restore the drain as long as it was only done 1 day in teh past times his caster level (ie. a fourteenth level cleric could remove the condrain that was done two weeks ago). If you leave it till longer, you'll need more powerful spells (wishes usually do the trick )


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 25, 2003)

What should I wish for... hmmm... Wealth? Power? Supernatural Abilities? Cure for incurable disease? I KNOW, Let's restore that lost point of Constitution I lost somewhere along the line!


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *What should I wish for... hmmm... Wealth? Power? Supernatural Abilities? Cure for incurable disease? I KNOW, Let's restore that lost point of Constitution I lost somewhere along the line! *



Well, In Jurgen's defense... he did lose three points of constitution, dropping from 46 max hitpoints to 28. And he has taken some damage as wel... :evil DM grin:


----------



## takew (Apr 25, 2003)

I hope that my IC post was correct. Or do you want all that stuff in OOC?
Sorry if there isn’t any role-playing, but who cares? And if you lot have any suggestions, feel free to inform me about them. I was thinking: "Isn’t Wulf able to cast a spell through his blade? And would he do it in this situation?" If so, Rav please fill in that gap for me…

Yours sincerely, Tycho Amant


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 26, 2003)

Actually Kheldev received 14 damage in total, which sets his current hp @ 59 of a total of 73.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 27, 2003)

Rav, since it's my turn now I succesfully manifested 5 3th lvl constructs. I'll post their stats based on default constructs in my character's statblock [monday]. You can put them on your map, just put them in "intelligent" places at least flanking some wolfs.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 28, 2003)

Rav does it make sense to post the constuct's attacks? They do not have "magical" weapons and can't possibly do more than 10 dmg (1d6+4).


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 28, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Wulf is still waiting for the outcome of Diactum's spell... *




????????


btw, I am back from my short trip to one of the cradles of our civilisation, so I will take wulf over again. Takne, Thank you.....though the attacks were slightly bold


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 28, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *Rav, since it's my turn now I succesfully manifested 5 3th lvl constructs. I'll post their stats based on default constructs in my character's statblock [monday]. You can put them on your map, just put them in "intelligent" places at least flanking some wolfs. *



In that case it doesn't, no. I'll skim over them with a  short description.


----------



## Ravellion (May 1, 2003)

Edited my last post in the PBP. Nice Koninginnedag gehad everyone? I wore orange and got pissed, even though I was in the wrong country


----------



## Sullaf (May 1, 2003)

I had to work on Queens Night (that sounds really gay) so I was at home at 8.30 AM which means I got to see people building their stalls and placing their crap all about the city.  Then there where those dreaded women who got up at 6 am to be the first to look at people their crap, hoping to fing the holy grail of crap among all the other crap... I really really really hate those women...

Most op Queens Day I slept dreaming about yet another customer who orders 25 beers and after you're done making them, tells you he wants them in other glasses... 

Anyway...



> * note though that you can only power attack as much as your total BAB Sullaf... which would have meant that if you needed that 2nd attack, you would have hit instead of potentially missed - in any case, you only had one attack since you moved more than 5 feet




1. Concerning 2nd Attack: Forgot that after a single move, no extra attacks are allowed... my bad
2. Concerning Power Attack: I really should read my feats next time...


----------



## Ravellion (May 1, 2003)

Go see X-Men 2 ASAP! I saw it in the sneak preview here in Brighton, and it rocks...

In any case, I have updated the XP totals. If you level up, you won't do it diablo style... a few days of "off time" are required.


----------



## takew (May 1, 2003)

> Go see X-Men 2 ASAP! I saw it in the sneak preview here in Brighton, and it rocks...



I just got back from the cinema 30 minutes ago... Went to X2 and... *IT ROCKED!* I wanted to see it ASAP so I did... Coincidence?? Don't think so 'cause great minds think alike...


----------



## takew (May 1, 2003)

I will heal all who need healing (using my Devine spells first)
Tycho: 1d8+2 = 8hp
Bacter: 1d8+2 = 4hp
Wulf: 1d8+5 = 13hp
Kheldev: 1d8+5 = 9hp

Further more.... after reading the newly "improved" haste, I would like to change this spell to dispel magic... (which is much better for a single man on the road which Tycho was... Haven't used Haste so far... Shouldn't be a problem I hope...'
And I am still thinking about my 6th level feat (Maybe a save feat but I haven't read them all(a lot of feats there are... yes)

Spells left:
Divine -(1)0-
Arcane -(0)3-(1)3-(2)3-(3)1-


----------



## takew (May 2, 2003)

My IC post was made before the shadow talked... I don’t know if it also accurse before the shadow said all that... In either way.
Tycho heals the party if they want healing...

If you want more... go ahead and ask him nicely... Maybe he _will_ help you...


----------



## Ravellion (May 2, 2003)

I still think Haste is worth it (an attack at your highest BAB pretty much always hits: with four fighter types, and possible constructs, this spell has the potential to devestate the opposition: as the previous haste would have done), but change it you may: though that change would be *definite*. Note that your caster level is not / will not be conducive to Dispelling if you are going to take more Holy Liberator levels.

Diactum: Magic Missile is a Force spell, and hence will always affect incorporeal creatures, without the 50% failure chance. Why didn't you use those? (Probably because you didn't know, despite my many hints )

What are you going to do next? (note: Tycho heals and talks before the shadowy being does)


----------



## takew (May 2, 2003)

OOC: It is indeed a great spell in this party... But Tycho worked alone and Dispel Magic was already 3rd on my list... Hast is on Diactum's List and will prob. become part of Wulf's list as well. So that is solved OOC... And about the caster level for Dispel Magic: It has a max of +10 and I am already on +7. Next level will definitely be a Bard level... . And after that... God knows what will happen. But thanks anyway.
I think with that with the real introduction of 3.5 there will be a lot of changes anyway. Better to change anything we CAN change ASAP... Like now.

LALALALALAlalalalala....... Fade out...


----------



## Sullaf (May 2, 2003)

Actually there isn't going to change THAT much. Some spells are fixed, some feats are reworded, some annoyances are cleared up, some game mechanics are changed according to the whole system (for instance Skill Focus will officially grant +3... It was rather silly that most feats gave +2/+2 and focus only +2) and some rules are better explained...

The rest is not going to be all that different really. Much of the rules changed were already used as part of House Rules among most of the gaming society (e.g. Spell Focus and Bard 6 skillpoints/level) and were just copied by WotC. Other changes were made due to certain spells which power did not scale with spells of the same level. Plus they fixed some 'broken' spells (haste/shield).

So don't expect too much out of it. 99.9% of the PhB will be unchanged...


----------



## Bacter (May 2, 2003)

Wat the ??? (see below)

Posted by Ilan:

COLOR=crimson]"Mabye we need to sacrifice someone the next combat, so that we can survive. Be ready for that."[/COLOR]


----------



## Ilan (May 2, 2003)

ilan and Deepwinter have been apart of this world since the beginning. Not that wea re the most important players, but I have played my character for a really long time and i would find it a real pity to lose Ilan as my playing character. So if this means I have to abandon one of the others, with the exception of Deepwinter and now mabye the Dwarf, who proved himself to be a great help to deepwinter and me. I didn't mean sacrafice as in I sacrafice you to my god or something like that. 

And this I say very IC: NO ONE knows I said that and please don't be so childish to make a listen check or something. Cause then I would know everything that happens in a 30 ft. radius of Ilan, because he has a listen of + a lot. I could have emailed it to Deepwinter but then I can't keep track of everything that happens.


----------



## takew (May 3, 2003)

You already lost your character once... Just because Rav rescued you doesn't make you special (your PrC does however) DW7 is (again) the only survivor of the story...

Next, your character gives more about muscle than about kin and fame (Kheldav vs Tycho)?

Just to put your CHARACTER on the right track...


----------



## Sullaf (May 3, 2003)

Ow I thought that that was the Fiend speaking, or whatever the hell Ilan has in him. I thought it was kinda cool...


----------



## Ilan (May 3, 2003)

> Just because Rav rescued you doesn't make you special




I thought that was what I said in my post. That I don't put my character above others. I just gave him a selfish character perk/disadvantage. (And it could have been the demon speaking. I don't know.)


----------



## Spellsword (May 3, 2003)

To Ilan:

I seems to me that your concept of your character and personal fear of losing your character you have played for quite a long time is getting mixed up. IMHO being selfish and being willing to just "sacrifice" a fellow party member are two entirely different things.....moreover, how do you see this sacrifice? Not interfering when a party member is slaughtered by an enemy? saying 'here take him' and running off? seriously it is a both difficult to perform and to get away with action and basically pure evil. I do not know the alignment of the whole party ( can we post is somewhere???DM??) but I am under the impression the majority of the party tends more toward a neutral-goodish than to evil ( I might be wrong, however). If your plan would become known to the rest of the party I think a schism will occur between DW7+Ilan and the rest, which will probably result in combat of which the outcome is insecure (though I would put my money on the rest if it comes to honest face to face fighting). this at least what I hope: that none of us (besides DW7) simply accepts the leader of the party letting others die (at least I will not). I honestly believe that sacrifing party members or looking the other way when it happens is evil behaviour!
besides why am I who also managed to kill 4 (four) wolfs, not on the "usefull people list"??
seriously I think one should overthink one's ideas more carefully for both the sake of realism and the game as such.

Casper


----------



## Ilan (May 3, 2003)

Not to give to much away of my character. Since I have been ressurected I have been possessed by a demon. Now as the way I play it, My character (Ilan/Demon) is focused on survival to the point that he would make his retreat at the expence of another character. That will not happen if there is a chance that I could help him though and gain his friendship by doing that. But if the situation is impossible and will only lead to my death, my character will save himself and that would then lead to anothers death. But again, I won't let anyone die and do nothing.

I do not think I am the leader of the group. I do give commands, but you are allowed to do what you want. Just to speed up our movement or if we are in the wilderness I am the one to listen to. if you have other thoughts however, hey I'm open for discussion. Since my charisma is low, I'm not our spokesperson. Mabye if someone recognizes me I will do the talking. But hey just shout out.


----------



## Spellsword (May 3, 2003)

I see your point, and follow your reasoning (did not know about the demon btw) and you are right to some extent 
but the message "we might have to sacrife someone, suggets more of an intent than you explain in the OOC thread.

well lets move on


----------



## Sullaf (May 3, 2003)

Let's just wait and see what happens before drawing any harsh conclussions...

As Ilan has said, when push comes to shove, his CHARACTER is willing to sacrafice a fellow party member, if this means he himself can escape/will be spared/whatever.

About the alignment... Ilan is Evil. (being part demon does that to you somehow). Why did you think Tycho detected 2 (read again... TWO) evil aura's ? Now this is completely metagaming and as such should not be used by any character (besides perhaps Tycho, but he did not mention this to anyone)

I think this greatly contributes to Ilan's roleplaying...

_edit: Casper posted 1 sec before me... DARN_


----------



## Ravellion (May 4, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Why did you think Tycho detected 2 (read again... TWO) evil aura's ?*



Tycho has received some emails about this (since it was his detection), and it is not quite what you think. Remember: Truly evil PC's become NPC's quite quickly.

About Alignement though: I could post it, but I would have to change it every now and then. Alignment has shifted for some characters in the past. However, I am far more interested in seeing personalities roleplayed than alignments. Hence I don't ask for people's alignment, and I don't tell them what I think it is. If people don't know, they have to focus on personal goals and character quirks while roleplaying rather than "I am CG, hence I do this".

So the answer of Casper's question is very simple: What do _you_ think his alignment is? Or better yet: Do you think you have reason to distrust him? If so, why? A personal dislike or bias of elves? His uncharismatic behaviour? etc. etc. But not because you checked his character sheet which said "CN" and "tainted warrior 1".

I apologise for not posting regularly. I'll send you an email soon explaining who is the reason for that  (yes, she is cute  )


----------



## Sullaf (May 4, 2003)

> I apologise for not posting regularly. I'll send you an email soon explaining who is the reason for that  (yes, she is cute  )




Big Pimpin'....


----------



## takew (May 5, 2003)

Kheldev has not gain 9 hp for he didn't want my healing... This is IMO a good choice of him, regarding the kind of forest we are in 

[IK HOOP DAT DEZE ZIN TE BEGRIJPEN IS VOOR HET GEWONE VOLK!!!]


----------



## Sullaf (May 5, 2003)

> Kheldev has not gain 9 hp for he didn't want my healing... This is IMO a good choice of him, regarding the kind of forest we are in




Euhmz... what ?


----------



## takew (May 5, 2003)

Correct version:

Ron, don't forget that the 9 damage Tycho wanted to heal on his companion Kheldav, were not welcome. So the post in the OOC thread is incorrect about this and Tycho regained one extra 1st level spell slot.


----------



## Spellsword (May 7, 2003)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravellion (May 7, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Look, I am sorry ok? If you want to take over my presentation, my part in the play, my 4000 word essay, my exams, and my girlfriend (well, perhaps not ), perhaps I'd have a bit more time to post. For the second time in my life I am absolutely nackered at the end of every single day. I need to stat the bear properly and I need to do some other stuff for the game before it can continue - don't count on that happening before Saturday, since it seems too much like work to me at the moment, and I am doing quite enough of that as it is - like you well know, judging for how long it took to get you to write down your character in proper format.

Saturday.


----------



## Bacter (May 8, 2003)

Respect to tha GM!


----------



## Spellsword (May 8, 2003)

> [i, judging for how long it took to get you to write down your character in proper format. [/B]





that hurts..... nice strike, mr. DM

I am sorry I did not want to offend you or anything, I thibk you are doing great (on the girl friend that is ) maybe should have added a 
I wasn't seriously bored......got other things to do as well....
just being a bit 'balorig' ( you can translate that, you expat you!)

Casper
(who also has respect for the DM but wishes everybody would take things that seriously)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 8, 2003)

Less buttkissing plz


----------



## Bacter (May 8, 2003)

Less buttkissing? Is that why you don't have a girlfriend?


----------



## takew (May 11, 2003)

> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring!!!!!!!!!!!!



So please start acting or els...!!!

Can I make an attack (or 2 since the bear is only 5 ft step away) while I start using my bardic music?? If so, I will edit my post with 1 or 2 attacks...


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *So please start acting or els...!!!
> 
> Can I make an attack (or 2 since the bear is only 5 ft step away) while I start using my bardic music?? If so, I will edit my post with 1 or 2 attacks... *



You can make multiple attacks, since this isn't a surprise round. Note that the singing won't affect your allies or yourself until the next round. Post the effects of the bardsong as well (with bonus type!), there are some relatively inexperienced 3e players in this game.


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

*All*: note that the bardsong won't be in effect till after Tycho's next initiative.

*Spellsword*: You didn't use the dieroller properly: If you want to roll 2d4+2, you can either do it like that (2 dice, add 2, repeat 1 time) or like 1d4+1, 2x (1 die, add 1, repeat twice).

*Tycho*: Note that it does take a Standard action to (de)activate your Flaming property of your sword. I'll assume that you did it before you entered the forest, but the next time I want to see it posted (because you don't have it in your scabbard while flaming, and you can't carry it around all day either)


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

I have added 8 new prestige classes to the "Available" list in the character options section  of my site

And in the Spells Section you can find the 3.5 edition of Haste. Most definitely a "Fighter buff" spell now.


----------



## Sullaf (May 11, 2003)

> [OOC: Read what Bard Song does again, and read the OOC posts: Bard Song doesn't affect you yet]




What's your point?

_edit: BS = Bull's Strength, NOT Bard Song. You could have guessed as Bard Song does not grant +2 to hit and +3 on damage..._


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 12, 2003)

Give him some slack man ...


----------



## Ravellion (May 12, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *edit: BS = Bull's Strength, NOT Bard Song. You could have guessed as Bard Song does not grant +2 to hit and +3 on damage... *



Which is exactly why I was puzzled


----------



## Sullaf (May 13, 2003)

> Kheldev, who notes that his eyes aren't very effective in this strange darkness



I know, I said as flavortext

Inirtual Barrier: 74/100
Current Hp: 73/73


----------



## Ravellion (May 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting that, saves me the trouble.


----------



## Bacter (May 13, 2003)

What on earth does Not. Iconic. At. All. mean ????????????


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 13, 2003)

nice spelling sullaf


----------



## Ravellion (May 16, 2003)

Bacter said:
			
		

> *What on earth does Not. Iconic. At. All. mean ???????????? *



Many people on these boards have given themselves the title of "Iconic X" (Iconic poster, iconic Troll, Iconic Punk Rocker, iconic etc.).

This stems from the PHB, in which all the characters in the Classes chapter are written as "Devis, iconic Bard", basically.

It got to such proportions on this board (the iconic left handed, blue eyed, PbP player from Luxmebourg!), that I made a statement of disapproval in my sig.

We moved to a different chapter BTW, because you shouldn't have more than a certain amounts of posts in a thread, to maintain board stability. Just so you know.

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (May 16, 2003)

> nice spelling sullaf






> Give him some slack man ...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 17, 2003)

lol@Sullaf

good to see enworld running again, guess our thread was so big that it crashed all the time


----------



## takew (May 18, 2003)

I find it typical that we are dealing with an _archer_ here… Apparently the class that survives a battle long enough to run for it… (what? Just IT!) But he might be able to run but he couldn’t hide (unlike our archer who would have mad it out of this forest alive (prob.)

Just a thought…

Slap me for I am horny...  -----(]]]]]///


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 20, 2003)

all busy?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 20, 2003)

all busy?


----------



## Ravellion (May 20, 2003)

Due to two exams and a 4000 word essay my updates will be sporadic. Expect better from the 29th of may onward.


----------



## Ravellion (May 23, 2003)

Look, I just don't have the time to write up an encounter or even an NPC. I just check my email each day. But apparently you are just a bunch of childish brats.

You *know* how much effort I usually put in DMing, so if I am not posting you *know* I must be obviously quite busy right?

Again: Just finished 4000 word essay. 2 exams. 3 days to prepare. BIG exams. 3 essay questions each, 4 hours to do them. Minimum answer length a page and a half. _Memorizing quotes from books._. Play to rehearse for. Two 2 minute monologues. Learning lines. So have some frickin' patience for 1 week, please. Jeroen gets way with not updating his stuff.

But thanks for cluttering up the IC thread. I suggest you all edit your posts to: {...} Or face XP penalties for playing wildly out of character.

I am *NOT* amused.

BTW my girlfriend broke up with me.

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (May 23, 2003)

look, Ron. seriously....

I am sorry your girlfriend broke up with you (mine did as well....after a year and half, which is certainly not amusing)
 I ( and i think the rest of us as well) do not mind if someone does not post due to other obligations...

The iC actions were just random funny remarks of people who check the thead every once in while....do not take them seriously...

casper


----------



## Ravellion (May 24, 2003)

Well, I am a bit stressed out admittedly. Still, OOC posts, OOC thread. No matter how funny (you think) you jokes are. They kinda ruin the 'feel' and the 'mood' of the IC thread IMO.

Year and a half is definitely really crap. Three weeks however isn't fun either when you are twenty three (twenty four in two weeks) and all women seem to dump you within two-three weeks (definitely not the first time this happened... )... seems like a lingering problem...

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (May 24, 2003)

OMG Ron I know you are upset that your gf left you but please don't take our crap seriously. We were just filling the space untill you are able to post again. When you are up for the job again *I* will delete my posts, but untill then, just give us our few minutes of fun, and don't worry about it. It's just a game man...


----------



## Ravellion (May 24, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *OMG Ron I know you are upset that your gf left you but please don't take our crap seriously. We were just filling the space untill you are able to post again. When you are up for the job again I will delete my posts, but untill then, just give us our few minutes of fun, and don't worry about it. It's just a game man... *



Filling the space? It doesn't need to be fed, this thread you know... in any case if someone would have made that remark in a tabletop game, he would have dice flung at his head. The joke is old, stale, and ruins the mood. Deleting it won't even repair it.


----------



## Sullaf (May 25, 2003)

... someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 26, 2003)

maybe it's not a lingering but a "lingerie" problem ...

szy to hear all this men, look at the bright side you at least had a girlfriend recently


----------



## takew (May 26, 2003)

And so what... You had to dump the bitch anyway (or would you have stayed in England and started to make some little Ron's?)

(Is that possible _little_ Ron?!?)


----------



## Bacter (May 26, 2003)

Ron: vrouwen zuigen toch alleen maar, dr zijn er maar enkelen die meer doen.

Is d&d trouwens nogsteeds aan het evolueren? Versie 4 ofzo? Waarin Haste nog eens wat verbeterd wordtdt?


----------



## Ravellion (May 26, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *the b***h*



And once again Take shows that he has not read the Enworld FAQ.

If anyone we not know wanted to report that post to a moderator, he could get you banned. Not a smart thing to do then now is it?

In any case, ending it because of external factors is different than getting dumped. Ego, pride, and so on, all factor in to such a thing. If you can't see the difference that isn't my fault.


----------



## Ravellion (May 26, 2003)

Bacter said:
			
		

> *Ron: vrouwen zuigen toch alleen maar, dr zijn er maar enkelen die meer doen.
> 
> Is d&d trouwens nogsteeds aan het evolueren? Versie 4 ofzo? Waarin Haste nog eens wat verbeterd wordtdt? *



Ja, maar zij zoog gewoon errug goed .

In Juli komt de revised third edition uit. Ik raad jullie aan om deze alleen aan te schaffen als je dat echt wil (zeker de revised DMG is niet echt aan te raden. Wat, 5 prestige classes extra? Woei!). In principe kun je beter met een potloodje wat wijzigingen aanbrengen, en een A4tje of 4 a 5 voor de echt grote wijzigen in je PHB stoppen. Allemaal gratis te downloaden tenslotte.

De Haste die op mijn site (zie eerste link in m'n sig) staat is ook de gene die in 3.5 gebruikt zal worden.

Een 4e editie zal toch op zijn minst 4 a 5 jaar op zich moeten laten wachten. Bovendien is de achterwaarste compatibility dan een probleem. Ik denk niet dat er nog echt veel aan te verbeteren valt.

Oh, I wrote in Dutch... oh well, if any one lurking disagrees, they can send me an email .


----------



## takew (May 27, 2003)

I obviously meant b*tch in the way it was meant to be. Meaning female dog. So all I said was: "You should dump that _female dog_ anyway" and I think that the moderators knew this to for otherwise it should have said


----------



## Spellsword (May 27, 2003)

Take, you're getting on my nerves......


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 27, 2003)

Only just now? 

He always gets on everyone's nerves ... and he's sincere about it as well, isn't that a lot of smiley faces?


----------



## Sullaf (May 28, 2003)

that is probably the main reason why we keep him around anyway


----------



## Ravellion (May 30, 2003)

... and we are back in business... Exams, essay, girlfriend and play rehearsals are all behind me now, so game on!


----------



## Ravellion (May 31, 2003)

Get rid of that OOC post in the IC thread J. I don't mind an OOC comment in the IC thread when it is part of an IC post, but entirely OOC posts are 'not done'.

_Especially_ Counter Strike-ish _comments._

Since I really hate them, I am from now on giving everyone who makes a Counter Strike like comment an XP penalty of 100 xp per experience level. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Rav


----------



## Sullaf (May 31, 2003)

ENEMY SPOTTED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravellion (May 31, 2003)

That was funny!

But it won't be again, so now I am extending the ban on Counter Strike to the OOC thread as well!



Rav


----------



## Sullaf (May 31, 2003)

Euhm...  affermative/ roger that?  

...

DOH!


----------



## takew (May 31, 2003)

Z4

The new BMW that is...


----------



## Ravellion (May 31, 2003)

Sorry Take, not funny. Jeroen got away with it because it is funny. I'll let you get away with it because I don't want to be the bogeyman by allowing J's joke but not yours - but the next one to even _hint_ at CS is going to lose 200xp per level... I am serious.

The power!


----------



## Ilan (May 31, 2003)

Do you guys realize I recieve an email for every stupid remark or joke you make. Can you stop with the retarded comments.

(ok, I realize by saying this, everyone wants to make a spam reply in the attempt to be funny, so do it and get it over with, plzzz)


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 1, 2003)

I completely agree with you K, that's why I am kerbing it.

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM!

Wonderful SPAM!


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 1, 2003)

This post is solely here to annoy K as this post will automatically render an email he will receive. If you are still reading this you are either pretty stupid or just plain dumb. Either way I urge you to stop reading as it will be a complete waste of valuable time, and will not add anything to your general knowledge. So stop reading.... I mean it! Stop it already! FFS what's wrong with you! Didn't you get the idea the first few sentences. Let me spell it out: this post has NO function what so ever. It's sole purpose is to generate spam towards K's inbox. He should be thankful, as I was about to submit his email address to several marketing agencies, just to let him experience REAL spam. Then again I wouldn't want that for it is impossible to get rid of it, so therefor I will just refrain to this particular piece of spam.

If you read the whole post, and you are drunk, like I am at the moment, I will forgive you. Else your ass is mine...

All your ass are belong to us! FFS!

[edit] Stjoedit thypoes [/edit]


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 1, 2003)

Does Karsten get an e-mail everytime? why is that?


----------



## takew (Jun 1, 2003)

idd How come he gets an E-mail for this?!?

And did my "CS" post mean anything at all?? 'cause I don't know any code from that pathatic game... E-mail Please.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 1, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *Does Karsten get an e-mail everytime? why is that?
> *



You can subscribe to a thread. It is one of the four check boxes right below your reply box in the "options" field. Aleternatively, go all the way down on this page, and click "subscribe to this thread".


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, I suggest Karsten makes this undone....

or else he will be bombed with e-mails...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 2, 2003)

What a waste of time to read all this crap from you guys


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 2, 2003)

That is we are posting it........

Do you get an e-mail as well?


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 4, 2003)

Questions:How do you calculate HP after con drain BTW?

Ron, do you keep tack op HP ( I did as well)
I still would like to have my stupid boots changed and I still have to select a new feat (rule change etc), right?

thnx in advance....


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 4, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *Questions:How do you calculate HP after con drain BTW?
> 
> Ron, do you keep tack op HP ( I did as well)
> I still would like to have my stupid boots changed and I still have to select a new feat (rule change etc), right?
> ...



You lose hp. Think of it as though you are tracking damage instead, and suddenly your max hitpoint total changes, but you still have the same damage.

I suggest you track your own hitpoints, though I will every now and then calculate them as well.

You need to select a feat, and I will change your item into either a ring or a gem, not quite sure yet.


----------



## takew (Jun 5, 2003)

Tycho sings to cast a spell and than continues to inspire courage
I forgot that to cast a spell, a bard has to sing. 

So it should say: "Tycho starts singing and singing. He moves... bla,bla,bla"


----------



## takew (Jun 9, 2003)

> An obviously Elven Wraith suddenly emerges from the darkness and very quickly flies behind Kheldev in a flanking position with the halfling.



I thought the halfling was blind. Isn't it so that you can't flank with a blinded companion?


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 9, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *I thought the halfling was blind. Isn't it so that you can't flank with a blinded companion? *



Stop metagaming! You are reading things into my post which aren't even there!


----------



## takew (Jun 9, 2003)

Don't be an apple cake...

All I am saying is that _I thought_ that the Halfling was blinded. And if he is we prob. take knowledge of it by the way in which he will act after being blinded. Hence my *OOC* remark. It isn't metagaming since it is OOC. So it was Take Wiegersma making the remark just in general. I thought that you might have forgotten about it.

ps. The reason why I thought he was blinded by Tycho's spell:







> but the halfling wraith does seems to be affected by the Glitterdust spell*
> * so take that into account people, I won't do that for you! Spell description in Take's post..


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 9, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Don't be an apple cake...
> 
> All I am saying is that I thought that the Halfling was blinded. And if he is we prob. take knowledge of it by the way in which he will act after being blinded. Hence my OOC remark. It isn't metagaming since it is OOC. So it was Take Wiegersma making the remark just in general. I thought that you might have forgotten about it.
> 
> ps. The reason why I thought he was blinded by Tycho's spell: *



Alright, I'll humour you this time: though I think the rules mught get in the way of roleplaying here.

The Elven wraith has a fly speed of 90 ft (perfect maneuverability). He moves into  flanking position. Does he know whether the halfling wraith is blinded? Perhaps. Perhaps people would be able observe it, and if they stand there for a round and do nothing but observe the halfling they certainly will know whether it is the case. Otherwise they might notice the halfling acting all clumsly: but hardly a second or so has passed by now, so I doubt whether most people would have found out. But hey, my monsters make decision based on likeliness instead of nothing but the rules 

I just see the absolute milking of all rules infromation out of the situation as less than stellar roleplaying. Try to think what your character would do, even if he didn't have any stats at all: he sees a wraith come from the darkness and attack the dwarf. The wraith seems to be teaming up with the halfling, but the halfling seems to be acting clumsily - or isn't he?

To go back to the rules, there are many things that could be the case: he might have the Blindsight feat or ability for instance. How would you know? You don't. If you act in character and leave the rules in the hands of the DM*, I assure you the game will be a lot more enjoyable. If you try to distill a statblock from the way I play my mosnters, you aren't focussing on the situation at hand.

Instead of thinking *why* the ferrari goes at 300kph, just enjoy the fact that it *does*.

* and yes, I know that has been a problem for me in the past as well.


----------



## takew (Jun 9, 2003)

And all I though was that Ron forgot about the blindness.... How wrong I was to get it all spelled out. Sorry, from now on I will assume that you are aware of everything. But hey, no hard feelings. 

(Don't forget the time you kept my character alive even though he was already below zero, that was a mistake which I pointed out and because indeed you were wrong, you weren't all over me with ruling-, and metagaming-poep. So sorry...)

Oh and a  to keep it light...


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 9, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *And all I though was that Ron forgot about the blindness.... How wrong I was to get it all spelled out. Sorry, from now on I will assume that you are aware of everything. But hey, no hard feelings.
> 
> (Don't forget the time you kept my character alive even though he was already below zero, that was a mistake which I pointed out and because indeed you were wrong, you weren't all over me with ruling-, and metagaming-poep. So sorry...)
> 
> Oh and a  to keep it light...  *



I am not saying I am infallible - I just don't need people pointing out the obvious. If anything isn't _clearly_ wrong, it is probably not worth bothering the DM about.

For instance, you could have easily have pointed out that it is very unlikely that the glitterdust spell would work at all on an incorporeal creature without eyes. But hey


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Can't we create a max waiting time rule for people to respond when they haven't notified that they are on vacation or busy otherwise? Surely either the DM (if he has time) or someone else can make a move for an AFK (no reference)

We have been fighting con draining critters in this wood for way too long now. I'm starting to loose my interest here...


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 11, 2003)

Truth be told, moves are every 24 hours. I just didn't think people would like me complaining about that too. Henceforth moves shall be every 24 hours. No action posted is no action undertaken: If in a hurry and can't post just say you delay your action till after someone elses, to buy yourself some time, or appoint another _player_ to make your move for you, with their consent of course.

For now, I'll delay Wulf to initiative 9. Ilan, you're up.


----------



## Bacter (Jun 11, 2003)

Am I correct that I am as well affected by the glitterdust spell casted by Tycho (since I think it says so in the spell description)?
If so, tell me and I will post my saving throw.

M.Sc. D. Abradacium


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 11, 2003)

hey all,

sorry for not posting (unforeseen troubles both social and technical) so no prob about delaying me.

let me know when I can post.

however, will I be going back to my old initaitive???basically I am holding right?  and if my ini. is nine I should go before bacter right?

once again soz for the trouble....


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 11, 2003)

Bacter said:
			
		

> *Am I correct that I am as well affected by the glitterdust spell casted by Tycho (since I think it says so in the spell description)?
> If so, tell me and I will post my saving throw.
> 
> M.Sc. D. Abradacium *



No, I think the cloud is just in front of your nose, but you are not in it. Take always cast his spells very carefully on tabletop, so I assume he does here as well. 

Casper, yes, you can go after Deepwinter 7.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 12, 2003)

Wulf: Oops! my mistake! I had to decide to attack either you or Kheld*e*v with the Elf Wraith, flipped a coin, but forgot the decision I made and thought the positions were different and the wraiths flanked Wulf, mostly because of the actions of DW7. I assume you would have gone for a full attack action on the blinded Halfling wraith instead, as I posted in the IC thread?

Oh, and a small note: You still have some Arcane Spell Failure chance for wearing armour. Don't forget to roll that when you cast a spell (it will go down eventually )

Could you edit your post if my actions are okay with you?

Oh, and here is the map, I was too late to post it in the IC thread in my previous post, and it is ugly as well  :


----------



## Bacter (Jun 12, 2003)

will I be able to communicate with the owl? 

ps. my "spells known" in the rogue gallery is not up 2 date.. I will adapt that list when I have time


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, apart from the fact that I don't understand Ilan's command (I also wonder how offended Kheldev must be to be continually referred to as Kheldav), I just wanted to say to Bacter:

There is no Giant Owl yet. You haven't even finished your summoning spell. You can place it within range of the spell on the begining of your next initiative. I want to suggest different creatures however (a file with all summon monster stats is on my website), since the giant owl will not be able to harm incorporeal creatures. If a creature has Damage reduction itself its "weapons" count as magical of the same strength (without the bonusses).

*Celestial Lion*, Large Animal: CR 4; HD 5d8+10; hp ___; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 15; Atks 2 claws (+7|1d4+5), bite (+2|1d8+2); Face/Reach 5x10 ft./5 ft.; SA Pounce, improved grab, rake 1d4+2, smite evil; SQ Scent, darkvision 60 ft., acid, cold & electricity resistance 10, damage reduction 5/+1; SR 10; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2.
	Str 21, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6.
	Skills and Feats: Balance +7, Hide +4*, Jump +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +11, Spot +5.

*Fiendish Dire Ape*, Large Animal: CR 4; HD 5d8+10; hp ___; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 15 ft.; AC 15; Atks 2 claws (+8|1d6+6), bite (+3|1d8+3); Face/Reach 5x5 ft./10 ft.; SA Rend 2d6+12, smite good; SQ Scent, darkvision 60 ft., cold & fire resistance 10, damage reduction 5/+1; SR 10; AL LE; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +5.
	Str 22, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
	Skills and Feats: Climb +14, Move Silently +9, Spot +9.

*Fiendish Dire Wolf*, Large Animal: CR 4; HD 6d8+18; hp ___; Init +2; Spd 50 ft.; AC 14; Atks bite (+10|1d8+10); Face/Reach 5x10 ft./5 ft.; SA Trip, smite good; SQ Scent, darkvision 60 ft., cold & fire resistance 10, damage reduction 5/+1; SR 12; AL LE; SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +6.
	Str 25, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 10.
	Skills and Feats: Hide +5, Listen +6, Move Silently +5, Spot +6, Wilderness Lore +1*.

*Edit*: Oh, and you can communicate with them if they have a language, or if you use spells to send messages to them. Otherwise they just attack whichever of your enemies is nearest. The creatures posted above and the aforementioned giant owl would nead a 'Speak to Animals' spell to be communicated with. The Imp and Hound Archon, also on your summon monster list, could have been communicated with, but they are very weak combat wise. Speaking Celestial, infernal and/or Abyssal would help when wanting to communicate with these creatures. Psions ahve it a bit easier.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 13, 2003)

We agreed not to attack longer then is needed. Just hold them of and retreat. Draining damage is not so pleasent.


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 13, 2003)

Ron, do the rule changes have any effect on Kheldev? Am I to understand that Bull's Strength now has a duration of 10min/level with a fixed +4? Isn't that MORE powerfull then it was before? I did not use the Bull's Stength cast on Kheldev as I figured it would have dissipated by now thanks to its new duration. Is the Initial Barrier still active?


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 13, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Ron, do the rule changes have any effect on Kheldev? Am I to understand that Bull's Strength now has a duration of 10min/level with a fixed +4? Isn't that MORE powerfull then it was before? I did not use the Bull's Stength cast on Kheldev as I figured it would have dissipated by now thanks to its new duration. Is the Initial Barrier still active? *



*Bull's Strength*: Well 50% of the time a Bull's Strength already would give +4 or +5. Sometimes a +3 would have the same effect as a +4 as well. The strength lied in the duration, which being reduced to 16.67% of what it was before, shouldn't prove too much of a problem.

Let me put it this way. If you wanted a +4 bonus, you could have just cast the spell twice and the highest bonus would count. More often than not that would be sufficient, quite often even just cating it once would suffice. You would also be more resistant to dispelling as well.

Now you actually _need_ to cast the spell 3 or 4 times per day for the same bonus, and the biggest two problems I had with the spells have been taken care of (namely: being Empowerable and Extendable to give very big bonusses on the day before you need them, hence not costing any spell slots or Power Points). You cannot empower or fortify this spell anymore because the bonus is fixed. For Clerics and Wizards etc. Extending it might still be a good option right now, since you might prefer spending one third or fourth level spell slot over two or three 2nd level spell slots.

In a new campaign, the 1 minute per level duration will be used. But with so many people already having selected spells like Bull's strength, I don't want to weaken it _too_ much.

*Inertial Barrier*: You have only been in the forest for half an hour or so. You must have moved about a mile and a half, perhaps two miles by now, but the Inertial barrier will be active for another hour at least.

*Revison in general*: All the changes will not take place until you have rested, to thwart middle of combat confusion. Oh, and I made a slight mistake in the information on the Weapon Finesse feat. It is now applicable to all finessable weapons (ie. you no longer have to take the feat once for each weapon, like is the case with weapon specialization), but only armour check from shields gives attack roll penalties. Oops. And the Tower shield gives a -2 to hit as well. +4 AC, but darn heavy 

Oh, and Kheldev: I have a very juicy confirmed revison fact for you. The Power Attack feat, when used when striking with a weapon held by both hands, now gives two damage bonus for every 1 attack penalty you take. If you only use a one handed weapon, it is still a 1 for 1 exchange.

I think this would make your Full Attack Routine with the Waraxe as follows?:
+6/+1, 1d10+*23*. You still wouldn't hit very often though 

But perhaps Greater Weapon Focus would help that?


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 14, 2003)

If we are only in the forest for half an hour, this means my Bull's Strength is still in effect? Thus my last attack was actually a hit? (you may rule that although Kheldev was able to connect with the wraith, his axe went right through it, thus not desturbing the flow of the game)

As for the power attack thingy... you guessed right 

OMFG 1d10+23... If Kheldev were to charge he is able to double is damage (thanks to power leap) which results into 1d10+ *46*. Somehow I'm very turned on by this...

Btw. I finally realized why boosting your ToHit (as you opted before) is so valuable later on. It will make your second (and soon) third attack more interesting. Afaik this is the first time someone actually uses power attack (and quite effectively if I may add) instead of taking it as prerequisite for cleave. 

Speaking of cleave: I just realized what a waste this feat is later on. Opponents will get increasingly more hp and are defenitly harder to kill. Ergo the change of one using cleave more than once in a single combat is next to none. One would have more benefit from lightning reflexes imho.

Just some random thoughts...


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 14, 2003)

Cleave is one of those feats that can keep you alive through the earlier levels. At least every now and then you can still make use of it later (a free attack is still nice).

Errr... not a very useful post as it stands. More revision facts:

New feats:
Agile - +2/+2 Balance, Escape
Deft Hands - +2/+2 Sleight of Hand, Use Rope
Diligent - +2/+2 Appraise, Decipher Script
Nimble Fingers - +2/+2 Disable Device, Open Lock
Self Sufficient - +2/+2 Heal, Survival

Also, there are no more exclusive skills. Scry has been scrapped as a skill completely and hass been replaced with a will save mechanic (not entirely certain yet)

Halflings get +1 to hit with slings (not just with thrown weapons - this was an unwritten house rule in our campaign IIRC).

'Expertise' is renamed 'Combat Expertise'. There is no change to the feat mechanically however 

Monks no longer have two seperate very confusing Base Attack Bonusses any more. Instead, eventually the penalty for their flurry of blows decreases and eventually disappears. At high level, they just get yet another attack with flurry of blows, again with no penalty.

Half Elves gain +2 to Gather Information and Diplomacy checks.

If you use a mighty bow while not having sufficient strength, you get a -2 to attack.

Analyze Dweomer is a L6 Bard/Sor/Wiz spell. It takes 1 standard action to cast and lasts 1 round/level. It tells you pretty much everything mechanical about the item and it only gets a save if it's bearer wills it. The focus is a 1,500 GP ruby or sapphire in a golden loop.

Identify is a L1 Bard spell or a Sor/Wiz L2 Magic spell. 1 Hour to cast, effects 1 object, and once again tells you everything (charges, powers, etc). It's material component is a 100 GP crushed pearl, stirred into wine with an owl feather.

A very Big one: Scribing spells into spellbooks: 100 gp per page. (The same as it was in 3e), but now only 1 page per spell level instead of 2 (cantrips count as 1st level spells for this purpose).

Jurgen, I think the defeated wizard only ahd one spellbook on him 

Rav


----------



## takew (Jun 14, 2003)

Why I didn't post:

Wednesday: Working on my presentation to become a Bachelor of Science. Forgetting that I had internet.

Thursday: Presentations from 9.00 till 18.00 (6.0) and immediately taking the train to Amsterdam to sleep at Linn’s place (no internet) for my parents wanted me to be in Amsterdam (why see Friday)

Friday: Linn and I where picked up at 8.00 by my parents and brother. We went to Breda for my Grandmas funeral (1904-2003) and I arrived back in Amsterdam at 15.00 to be in time for Jorrits “Bull outreaching” (8.0) Still I had no internet. We drank till 23.30 at which time I took the train to Hoorn where I climbed into bed asap. 

Saturday: And now I am here writing this…


----------



## Ilan (Jun 14, 2003)

To humor Ron, 

You bastardo,

3 times 8 as revenge.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 14, 2003)

Take: 5 foot step, handing out bow, short sentence... yeah, I'll allow you to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Wulf (Nearly all his damage was from two hits in the first round of each combat by the Halfling, who hits Wulf in his most vulnerable spots). He seems to cough up a bit of blood, with black... 'stuff' in it.

Karsten: Heh, just thought it was sound tactics. A +2 bow would have survived the assault Btw. Don't think I won't hesitate to do this again later when I think it makes tactical and motivational sense for an enemy to do so. Striking bows don't follow the Sunder rules, but the Strike a held Object rules, and are hence inherently easier to destroy than other weapons. (that, and the 3 hitpoints don't help ) Oh, technically you can repair destroyed weapons. Basically treat it as an item half the cost. ie: 4000 gp to repair it by an NPC, or 2000 gp and 40(?) xp if someone in the group would have Craft Psionic Arms and Armour and would be willing to fix it for you. Perhaps you could persuade Wulf to use his Craft Magical Arms and Armour feat to create a Magical Bow instead. You would be asking him for precious xps though, so I'm not quite sure if he wants to, and if he does, he might want a 'little extra' 

And, as I said before, none of the changes to _spells_ will take effect till you had one night's worth of rest. So Metaphysical Weapon still gives +3... lucky for you, otherwise that 2nd attack would have actually missed.

Take: Great tactics... but then I expect no less from you. karsten: great job on implementing the new rule on using Mighty Bows for which you aren't strong enough so quickly!

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jun 15, 2003)

Never mind the bow, was only surprised that you did it. But it isn't real expensive, so pahpah (as in french arrogance) and remember I still have a magical sword  Or are you gonna bash it still in the scabbard.


----------



## takew (Jun 15, 2003)

The new rule according to bows, is a bit oddly placed though…
In the middle of a combat for one and I think that most people will think twice about buying a mighty +4 bow with a strength of 15 (need a belt +4 asap…)


----------



## Ilan (Jun 15, 2003)

Question about the sword the Elf wraith uses. Do I spot any elven writing on it or maybe elven runes.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 15, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *The new rule according to bows, is a bit oddly placed though…
> In the middle of a combat for one and I think that most people will think twice about buying a mighty +4 bow with a strength of 15 (need a belt +4 asap…) *



Well, I think that's the idea. I have tried drawing a bow for which I was not strong enough, and technically, you shouldn't be able to use it at all. It is a bit of realism which makes bow choices more interesting: Will I get a mighty magical composite longbow and depend on bull's strength to use it, perhaps get a belt one day, or will I use a weaker one, even though I might regret putting all those enhancements on it when I really want a mighty bow later?

Ilan, on the sword: It could very well be, but he is swinging it around to fast for you to notice. The hilt seems to somewhat resemble elven design though.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 18, 2003)

> INCORPOREALITY
> Incorporeal creatures can only be harmed by other incorporeal creatures, by +1 or better weapons, or by spells, spell-like effects, or supernatural effects. They are immune to all nonmagical attack forms. They are not burned by normal fires, affected by natural cold, or harmed by mundane acids.
> Even when struck by magic or magic weapons, an incorporeal creature has a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source—except for a force effect.
> 
> ...






> RELEVANT PARAGRAPH OF TELEKINESIS
> The manifester moves objects or creatures by concentrating on them. The power can provide either a gentle, sustained force or a single short, violent thrust (manifester’s choice).
> 
> Sustained Force: A sustained force moves a creature or object *weighing up to 25 pounds* per manifester level up to 20 feet per round. A creature can negate the effect against itself or against an object it possesses with a successful Will save or with power resistance.
> ...



The problem I have here is that there isn't any weight to be manipulated at all. Althought the rules are ambiguous, I think the intent of the rules, as seen in the grapple and trip examples, is that no force can move them out of place. However, depste the fact that there is a weight restriction and what that might imply, makes me wonder what to do, as your effect is magical/psionic, and it passed both the miss chance and the saving throw.

My gut instinct says no, and even though I enjoy people thinking "outside the box"*, and finding new uses for old abilities, I think I am going to err on the side of caution here and make it not work. I am going to post a thread about this in the rules forum, and see what Enworld comes up with.

* I will give XP bonusses for things like this, though not this particular instance.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 18, 2003)

Wulf

Plzz make your posts a bit smaller. You don't have to enter down three times for every sentence. Make your attack rolls and damage rolls and write them down like me or Sullaf. Saves a lot of space. Also write down your roll and then your modifiers.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 18, 2003)

And Wulf

make sure you change the _player_ in the die roller to "Casper" I received 3 e-mails about your die-rolls and I don't like that. This is the only warning you get, next time I'll repay the erred message 100 fold

(i.e. I'll toast your mailbox )


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 18, 2003)

Btw concerning the telekinesis and the wraith, I was as much at loss as you were Rav. I couldn't really find any reasons why it should not work, I also read the "incorporeality" and "telekinesis" descriptions you quoted of course...

Zero is also a number and I could see Darth Vader holding of an incorporeal creature with the Force... But gut feeling tells me you're right, just thought is was worth the splurge


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 19, 2003)

Ok, Ok, sorry......I see a striking similarity between Mathijs' Character and himself concerning their grumpy nature and sarcasm 


BTW, Ron I edited my post because I forgot to add Bard song bonusses....I do not think it makes a difference but could you please check just in case? thanx....


----------



## takew (Jun 19, 2003)

Oke lets say that everyone use 1 standard from now on... Lets say mine (Kheldev's to i belive) You put down:
a - the roll
b - the standard bonus (according to character level)
c - all the other bonussen like str, magic, bardsong etc.

Personaly I don't put the str in the standard and than add bull's str as an extra...

Well wath do you think?
FLAME FLAME FLAME


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 19, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Oke lets say that everyone use 1 standard from now on... Lets say mine (Kheldev's to i belive) You put down:
> a - the roll
> b - the standard bonus (according to character level)
> c - all the other bonussen like str, magic, bardsong etc.
> ...



Agreed. Take's combat posts have been most easy to follow so far. I know exactly how he came to that number, which is nice. I think not putting in Strength (or dexterity for ranged or finessed weapons) with the standard modifier, especially with the new Bull's Strength spell, might be a good Idea, as the score will change more often. Something along the lines of the following might be the easiest.

(Roll) + (Base Attack Bonus) + (Str/Dex) + (Magical Weapon) + (Bard Song) - (Power Attack)= (result)


----------



## takew (Jun 19, 2003)

OMG what was I thinking: 
the standard bonus (according to character level)
is ofcourse BAB Stupid me...

ps. Don't forget to make the tekst size 1

How you might ask: |size=1|bla,bla,bla...|/size|

| is offcourse ] or [


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Tycho may make his move, as the Wizard behind him is apparently quivering in his boots.

Rav


----------



## Bacter (Jun 20, 2003)

sorry I was a bit late with my move.. Ik ben tering jantje druk


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

For the record, I know in game terms it doesn't matter if you take a rest for an hour. You just boost up everybody with magic and move on. But to be more realistic I thought I would mention it. We have had three combats and I think you would be tired then.


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 22, 2003)

That's the reason I agree IC. If you wanted to rest 8 hours, I would have kicked your ass 

Btw. Can we fastforward the healing proces. Everyone who is damaged and would like to be healed, mention so in OOC. We all know by now how this goes down. Kheldev hasn't had any damage yet  Although the CON drain did hurt... a bit 

(thank you inertial barrier)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah 1hr rest makes sense, but hey these are 10/min lvl pre-combat spells, and they influence rationality (and it'll get worse)


----------



## Ilan (Jun 22, 2003)

Rav, the tholestia site is acting up. Don't know if you can fix it, (probably) I get questionmarks if I use a link directly to your site and it doesn't connect.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *Rav, the tholestia site is acting up. Don't know if you can fix it, (probably) I get questionmarks if I use a link directly to your site and it doesn't connect. *



Hmmm.. It is still doing that eh?

use the following direct links, I'll fix this later by bypassing the index.html file.

Game Mechanical House Rules 

Organizations

Rules concerning spells and powers

Character Options (Feats, Prestige classes, etc) 

Magic items (has been recently updated) 

The ranger (I am thinking about streamlining it a bit though) 

Downloads (Summon Monster stats, Character sheet)

Email me if you wanted soemting else.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

You spend too much time on these posts Rav  The direct links can be found by moving your mouse over your menu items... (after you stopped the loading of the browser)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

Is my ic proposal feasable, can I stay here long enough to lvl up? And can I give my psicrystal away? it's rather convenient because of the mind link ...


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *Is my ic proposal feasable, can I stay here long enough to lvl up? And can I give my psicrystal away? it's rather convenient because of the mind link ... *




"Telepathic Link: The psion has a telepathic link with his or her psicrystal to a distance of up to one mile. Psions cannot see using the psicrystal’s sighted ability, but they can communicate telepathically. The telepathic link allows actual communication.  Psicrystals know all the languages their psion owners know."

"Speak with Other Creatures: The psicrystal can communicate mentally with its owner, other creatures, or psicrystals within 60 feet, using any language known to its psion owner (other creatures must speak aloud to return communication, except for the owner and other psicrystals)."

Technically you could simply stay here and meditate, but that would take you out of the action for a while. All your psicrystals abilities are nullified beyond one mile, but they would become active again as soon as the crystal would be within one mile once more, and hence be a reasonably handy homing mechanism.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

that's what I intended... the link would become active once they draw near... after that I can find it easily

beep ..... beep ..... beep ... beep ... beep .. beep .. beep . beep beeeeeeeeep


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 22, 2003)

if you were planning to do a lot of roleplaying in the next town, plz let me know... I am thinking along the line of:

go to town, resurrect cleric, come back in a few days, no hussle

I'll come along if I would miss all the fun (searching for the cleric, lots of conversations, new encounters etc)

and yeah this is OOC duh


----------



## takew (Jun 22, 2003)

Some healing for diactum and wulf

7 hp, 8 hp and 11 hp take what ever you need

(are we level up allready?!?)


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 22, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Some healing for diactum and wulf
> 7 hp, 8 hp and 11 hp take what ever you need
> (are we level up allready?!?) *



On *levels*: No, only Deepwinter has enough XP to go up. Ilan is _very_ close, the rest is quite close. I track XP in the first post of this thread. I gave extra XP for harsh circumstances (40 foot vision -  and other factors which gave the wraiths home ground advantage). I might have given slightly too much XP (10% too much or something), but I don't really care  (note also that I didn't start you at very beginning of your level.

Note to *Diactum*: For calculating weight, the dead cleric's bones only weigh about 4 pounds. If you return to the fortress city of Delarom you will be certain to find a cleric of Heironeous with enough power. Your reputation in that city is also quite good as a former travelling companion of Tristan and Sir Roland Goldsteel. Note that it is illegal to wear arms in Delarom, and people wouldn't look kindly on people who did: it would be an Criminal offense (smuggling). So perhaps it would be best to teleport outside the city gates. You should be familiar enough with that area to cast the spell without much, if any, risk. I should say you "studied the area carefully" once (outside the city gates), to give you a break 

However, perhaps inside the city there are a few areas with which you are "very familiar"... suggestions are welcome 

Some more information for your teleport spell:
Average weight of a (naked) Dwarf: 165 lb. (75 kg)
Average weight of a (naked) Human: 165 lb. (75 kg)
Average weight of a (naked) Elf: 107 lb. (48 kg)
Ilan is probably a bit lighter, Kheldev and Tycho are proably (quite) a bit heavier, Deepwinter, Wulf,  and Diactum are probably around average.

People will carry some gear. At the very least that is going to be 25 pounds (clothes, pack, cash, weapons)

To *Deepwinter*: Well, I am not ruling out one or two simple encounters, but I'll try and keep everyone involved regardless of decisions made.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 23, 2003)

Every day is weekend for me. No school, no work. So a lot of time to spare. Tommorow I'm working and maybe next week one day, but in general I have a HELL OF A LOT FREE TIME.

Character wise Wulf has half hp. That means you are beaten pretty bad. Your max hp are also reduced, so you look like crap. Just like the other wizard, who has an effective con of 5 or something (including an amulet). Bacter is standing on his last feet, so to speak.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 23, 2003)

Well wulf, 30 hp and around 20 AC... that sounds like a 3rd level fighter to me 

But seriously now, you are below 50% of normal, which is the same as a first level fighter being at 4 out of 11 hit points: pretty darn wounded.

I don't know whether you were aware of the challenges available for a 10th level party (because this party is large, it counts as 10th level even though most characters are level 9), since you played 2nd edition so extensively. The numbers have all increased quite a bit. I just thought to warn you about that. (Look up for instance the stats of Fire Giants and Clay Golems, all CR10 creatures.)

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 23, 2003)

well, I am convinced, I look like crap....

so I'll take Takes(funny same letters twice) 11hp healing, bringing me back to 41


----------



## Ilan (Jun 23, 2003)

LIST OF LOOT

Magical Items:
leather bracers
cloak of resistance +1
cloak of charisma +2
+1 light flail
+1 orcish scimitar
+1 large wooden shield 
+1 full plate
+1 chain shirt

Non Magical Items (and their GP worth):
- Masterwork Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Masterwork Small Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Full Plate (1500 gp)
- Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
- Masterwork Battleaxe (circa 310 gp)
- 4 Daggers (4 x 2 gp)
- Silver Holy Symbol (25 gp)
- Large Steel shield, Looks very battered (20 gp)
- 5 Throwing Axes (can't be bothered to look the price up)

Cold Hard Cash:
10 Platinum pieces, 685 gold pieces, 202 silver pieces.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 23, 2003)

hey Ilan can I keep one of you cure serious, moderate and light wounds potions? might be convenient once


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 23, 2003)

what do the bracers do? surely I or Diactum id'd them?

and Ilan is there also some stuff left from before Wulf, Diactum and Kheldev?


----------



## Ilan (Jun 23, 2003)

Sure you can take them, I will remove them from my sheet.


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 24, 2003)

What ever happened to the boots of springing and striding? Surely it's not entirely metagame thinking if the frontline fighter where to wear them? I mean I haven't seen anybody use them, and frankly I don't know who has them. It just strikes as natural that the low movement fighter should have them, for any number of reasons. I do not intend to 'claim' them. It just makes more sense to me that Kheldev has them. (this has nothing to do with the fact that he is my pc )

Btw. Can I claim the throwing axes? As I actually *use* them occasionaly. When we get to the loot of course

On a second note: why does Ilan need Kheldev to come along? I see no reason whatsoever for him to accompany the 'cleric resurrect' party thereby leaving a bald fragile figure behind alone in a cursed forest. Whatever the away team might encounter, Kheldev would still be more useful protecting Deepwinter 7. Besides 'teleport' will speed up the proces quite a bit, so I see no immediate danger ahead.

[edit] Never mind the second note. Must remember to read IC first before posting [/edit]

Ron:
Are we still in the forest or did we just walk out? (you mentioned the horses but apparently we do not need them)

Ilan:
Fixing bow will probably take a lot of time. I'm not waiting for days on end near a cursed/haunted forest just because your bow needs repairing. If you insist that youir bow needs repairing, we should go back to the village where 'our' loot is stashed, and we can wait there rather savely. Perhaps Deepwinter can even level up there.  IC Kheldev wants to have closure on the whole creepy forest thingy so suspect resistence if the quest is delayed.


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 24, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> *Ron:
> Are we still in the forest or did we just walk out? (you mentioned the horses but apparently we do not need them)
> 
> Ilan:
> Fixing bow will probably take a lot of time. I'm not waiting for days on end near a cursed/haunted forest just because your bow needs repairing. If you insist that youir bow needs repairing, we should go back to the village where 'our' loot is stashed, and we can wait there rather sa[f]ely. Perhaps Deepwinter can even level up there.  IC Kheldev wants to have closure on the whole creepy forest thingy so suspect resist[a]nce if the quest is delayed. *



1) You all are just outside the forest, as I said in my second to last post.

2) If there is a psion with the appropiate "Craft Psionic Arms & Armor" feat (Gather Information check I'd say), it would still take at least 4 days to repair the thing. And that is if the NPC psion doesn't have anything else to do.

I had a third note, but I decided to let you find that one out during roleplaying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Jun 24, 2003)

Concerning the loot, I throw on the pile the gauntlets of Ogre power (+2 str), I do not need them anymore due to new items...
and what ever happened to our wand of fireball? I is neither person's items list.

Btw, I am the only one who thinks this teleport thing is not cool in terms of the D&D game???

casper

btw, ron karsten told me you were returning soon....when , what time?


----------



## Sullaf (Jun 24, 2003)

Can I claim the Gauntlets ? Or is someone prepared to cast Bull's Strength on Kheldev each battle? Or does someone have a better use for them. Personally I am saving voor an item +4 which would grant +2/+3 instead of the +1/+1 but upgrading the Gauntlets is less expensive.

The teleport idea sounds cool to me. It's just something we will use more often as we increase in power. Why travel by horse for days on end when a simple spell can get us to our goal in a matter of seconds? I think this situation in particular is a strong example why teleport spells are so widely used. Our two most wounded characters can savely return to a safe heaven, without risk of getting killed (unless the teleport spell gets screwed: in that case you're on your own and I would start pulling out 4d6) and return to the group the next day completely healed (if all goes well). Sounds like a brilliant plan to me...


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 24, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *Concerning the loot, I throw on the pile the gauntlets of Ogre power (+2 str), I do not need them anymore due to new items...
> and what ever happened to our wand of fireball? I is neither person's items list.
> 
> Btw, I am the only one who thinks this teleport thing is not cool in terms of the D&D game???
> ...



Actually, the new items _replaced_ your gloves, gauntlets (the two of which I combined into one item) and boots. So there aren't any gauntlets to be given away.

Teleporting is fine. By this level random encounters on the road *between places you have already been to* are usually a nuisance at best. In 4 or 5 levels, Magical items will have replaced the horses. In 7 or 8, expect to "Improved Teleport" Everywhere (Improved teleport is the 3.5e name/version for "Teleport without Error", sort of). That is just the nature of D&D if you have a wizard in the group and/or use the standard treasure. Just upholding the "mishap chance" should be enough of a deterent to stop people from teleporting to places where they have little to no connection with. Does this mean I agree with it fully? No. But I roll with it. The D&D system needs a _lot_ of work for it to be more like LotR, at which point it might be a better idea to buy the LotR RPG (actually not a bad system!).

I will return to Hoorn late night sunday the 29th. Ie 5 days from now   (I have mixed feelings about this - I am getting loads of sex here )

Oh, I failed my Willsave: Beitel = Chisel [chizzel]


----------



## Bacter (Jun 25, 2003)

I have the wand of fireball. The list of items that I am carrying is not updated. 

Tycho, I will take your 9 hp of healing, thanx

* This will take me to a miserable 16 hp I think *


----------



## Ilan (Jun 25, 2003)

Didn't I say if it would take to long to fix my bow, buy a normal one for me please, while the other bow gets repaired. Hmm, I must be amagining things. 

The list of items is complete and matches everything the others are carrying or removed from the pile. I believe the boots are now on Wulf's feet, but I am not sure.


----------



## takew (Jun 25, 2003)

> Tycho, I will take your 9 hp of healing, thanx
> 
> This will take me to a miserable 16 hp I think




I rolled a 7, 8 and 11... Wulf took the 11 so you can get the 7 and 8 = 15...

So your hitpoints are 16 + 6 = 22 (out of 33 I belive) I could give you another 2d8+7 if you want me to?

ps. Diactum would be able to travel with 2 humans and a elf... so I could tag along...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jun 25, 2003)

c'mon push the tempo ... or is Rav prhps busy packing things


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes, I am busy packing my stuff (although now I am cleaning up my HD space here, and what I want to keep etc.). But I am also waiting for Diactum to post that he is actually casting the teleport, what/who he is taking with him and what his exact destination is going to be.

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be away from computer access till I get back in the Netherlands. I migt get a quick peek in at my email for if anyone wants to make plans for sunday night.

Rav


----------



## Bacter (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey guys, I am going to Cyprus, tuesday afternoon 13.40 (first of july) so I don't know if I am able to post the next 2 weeks. I will try though (give Marloes a cocktail, plant her on the beach and search for a internet-connection)

Bacter.


----------



## Ilan (Jun 30, 2003)

edited the loot pile: +2 steel buckler.

I posted the loot on page 1 of this thread. I edited my first post, which is the one directly after Rav. I will keep up with everything we find and will edit new things in the list. So 1st page 2nd post is our list with loot we gather during this campaign.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jul 1, 2003)

When someone uses a major creation spell to produce something, will the material radiate magic? Common examples: gold, gems etc... What kind of merchants can tell the difference between real materials and real, shortly life-spanned ones?


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes, it will radiate magic, as it has a duration. If it had a duration of "instantaneous" (like Mending for example), it wouldn't have done.

However, the item is indistinguishable from mundane items if no means to detect magical auras is used. Note that a bad craft skill roll will affect the perceived value of the item.

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Jul 3, 2003)

Question(as in the destiny's child song):
Are we actively going to continue pbp or are just rounding the thing off?


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 3, 2003)

I do not know this pregeny of predeterminism that you speak of 

Yes, continue, but because of people going abroad and such, it might be a bit slowish the next 6 weeks.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Just to let you know, I'm leaving for France next thursday morning. Don't count on me to post when I am at my parents place. But since nothing is happening here anyway you probably won't miss me 

Happy summertime everyone!


----------



## Ilan (Jul 8, 2003)

We are leaving friday, so we won't be posting also. "We" is me and Jurgen.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm back so that means everyone is here?

SO GET POSTING!!!


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 4, 2003)

Good to know you are back... thought the OOC thread is a strange way to find out 

Anyone up for a beer in A'dam this week?

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Aug 6, 2003)

How was the beer last night, Rav. I for one am black and blue, because certain people (Grrrr Deepwinter and Diactum) can't use a bike. And my good friends, I had a little to much to drink myself, so I didn't sleep well. But all in all I had fun.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 8, 2003)

"MOVES ARE EVERY 24 HOURS"

come on I'm not going to check this stuff anymore if nothing ever happens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 8, 2003)

Since this is not the first time we are waiting for Diactum, I sent him an email giving him one more chance. Otherwise  I'll retire his character. A game has to be played to be any fun. In effect, Diactum has taken the only ball and stepped off the field.

Rav


----------



## Bacter (Aug 9, 2003)

sjongejongejonge ... superfluous threats everywhere


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 10, 2003)

Ilan, I divided the cash equally between the characters who participated in the combats that the cash was found. You can delete this from your loot post.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Aug 10, 2003)

thx Rav, will do


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 10, 2003)

Did I manage to level up during the time Diactum was away?


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 10, 2003)

No, he's only been away for a single day. However, as everyone is very close to their XP targets, I'll allow everyone to level up provided the group takes five days off. The XP the characters are behind their respective level targets they will still have to earn, but at least they will have levelled now and not in the middle of some godforsaken dungeon.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Aug 11, 2003)

consider it done, Rav.

here comes another level of evil in the party , kun je me de dingen even mailen die ik krijg.

hp gegooid is: 9
diceroller mail coming your way.

About my boots of sneaking, is i safe to say that Deepwinter identified them, if not, the five days would be sufficient. So if you could say what the modifier is to my move silently, thx.

kisskiss


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 11, 2003)

Khledev! Post on whether you accepted the Restoration or whether you are going to be stubborn 

Ilan: The new identify only needs to be cast for one hour. If Deepwinter agrees, he can cast it... but why don't you ask it to him in character?

As a matter of fact, where are you all going to be? Are you going to train/contact inner demons/meditate/scribe new spells etc. on the edge of a haunted forest?

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 11, 2003)

DW7 would like to level up before entering the forest again. For all he cares he continues his training near the forest... Let us not wait for ALL the others before deciding on what happens next and on whether we level up or not. Everyone probably wants this so let us please continue into this forest asap.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 11, 2003)

BTW it's funny that I should explain IC to Ilan that my Metaphysical Weapon power got *less* effective although my powers got stronger...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 11, 2003)

Wohoo this is my 200rdthsz post!

Hey we got some unidentified bracers as well, I want to ID them along with the boots, so Rav, WHAT ARE THEY???? 

Anything else need id'ing?


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 11, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *BTW it's funny that I should explain IC to Ilan that my Metaphysical Weapon power got less effective although my powers got stronger...  *



Er... yes... 

Perhaps you have been neglecting your studies in metaphysics (  )?

Anyway...

Boots:

Item #1: Boots of Goblinkind, +5 competence bonus to Move silently (2500 gp).

Item #2: Lesser Bracers of Archery*
+1 competence bonus on attack rolls with bows if you have proficiency in them, if not, you can fire bows as if you did. (5000 gp)

Item #3: "Alchemically Silvered +1 Ghost Touch bastard sword". (gp value 8425)


* Ilan, your bracers, the ones you already had, are called Greater Bracers of Archery now, and are worth 25000 now... consider yourself lucky. Especially since they now give +2 competence to hit and +1 competence to damage..._at any range_.


----------



## Ilan (Aug 11, 2003)

Thx Ron, You are my favorite amonst all of our friends 

But only one question I have to ask you. What exactly does the sword do??, They are spicing up the items I see.

BTW: I leveled up my character.


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 11, 2003)

1. Kheldev will allow healing although will mutter whilst 'doing it', claiming it to do it 'to stop them meddl'n elf'
2. Does Kheldev have enough xp to reach next lvl? If so, are we converting to 3.5E (or did we do that already)? If so will this have affect on my character? If so can someone please send me some data on 3.5? (upload it to the ftp )
3. Does Kheldev have the boots of springing and striding? Is there any useful loot we could divide? Kheldev is only interested in gold and rare gems and cares very little about anything else (the boots is a tactical choice) unless it increases his change of survival.
4. Did the teleporters bring back anything to fight of undead (par example _holy water_?
5. Did the resurrected cleric have any more info on the building/site we are suppossed to find?
6. I would like to have crafted something using the stonecrafting skill out of the brick I was working on. Could you (ron) roll for me. (I was thinking of something to praise Moradin)


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

1. Ok.
2. No (but close enough, so go ahead anyway), Yes, Probably, no. Download it yourself. A link to the SRD can be found at www.opengaminfoundation.org
3. I don't know.
4. No.
5. A very big building, which seemed impenetratable to him when he was in wraith form.
6. 17, unmodified.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 12, 2003)

Ik heb nog hitpoints rolls nodig van sommige mensen (mailserver gebruiken svp) en van Wulf en Diactum moet ik nog weten welke spells ze kiezen (twee spells van welk level je kan casten: Wulf 3e, Diactum 5e)

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 13, 2003)

Let's wait for everyone to have updated their character sheets. _Everyone_.

Casper's back BTW, but with slight internet difficulties.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 14, 2003)

I informed Diactum, and it seems Wulf and Kheldev should be able to update soon as well. (do so plz) We can't wait for Tycho since he's in Norway the next two weeks.


----------



## Ilan (Aug 15, 2003)

For comfort reasons I downloaded my prestige class. Soz Rav, but it is a bit easier to know my skill list and such.

For the people who like to know: I'm basing my character on the lead character of "the weel of time", he has the soul of the "ultimate good guy, who is mad as in crazy" in his mind. He hears a voice with everything he does, sometimes distant and sometimes loud. So I'm loosely doing the same. I think it befits my current situation. When i'm leveling up, the voice grows strong as we are fighting for control of my mind. In difficult situations he tries to do his bidding and I try to fight him of a little bit.


----------



## Spellsword (Aug 16, 2003)

Dear All,

both back and running....has everybody had  nice Holidays?

A few issues:

I updated my sheet!

Ron, Some time ago I requested time off to copy spells from diactum, and since there has been time to do this, can I just copy some spells in accordance with the time I had and do the rolls?

How bout my hit die (I already sent an email concering this issue)

Casper

P.S.:

Spells studied for next adventure:
0 read magic, detect magic, daze, telekineses
1 Shield shocking grasp(2x), Expeditious retreat
2 Cats grace, hypnotic pattern, Flaming Sphere
3Haste (whats where the changes again?)


----------



## Ilan (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Cas my man,

everything is ok in Diemen. France was good, zo nothing to complain there. Good to have you back in Hollanda.


----------



## Ilan (Aug 16, 2003)

Was reading up on the tholestian ranger and I saw that fighters and such recieve their third attack at 11nd level instead of 12th, like I thought. So I have an extra attack, hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 17, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> *Ron, Some time ago I requested time off to copy spells from diactum, and since there has been time to do this, can I just copy some spells in accordance with the time I had and do the rolls?
> *



 Not more than two spells: Most of the time you were busy levelling up (scribing your two free spells, learning how to cast in armour a bit better etc.). Note that this still costs money (though only half as much as in 3.0).



			
				Spellsword said:
			
		

> *Spells studied for next adventure:
> 0 read magic, detect magic, daze, telekineses
> 1 Shield shocking grasp(2x), Expeditious retreat
> 2 Cats grace, hypnotic pattern, Flaming Sphere
> 3Haste (whats where the changes again?) *



0: Telekinesis? I hope you mean Mage Hand. Telekinesis is a 3rd level spell.

Haste you can look up yourself:

http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35

edit: BTW, Bow= Masterwork Mighty [+4] Composite longbow. +1 to hit, up to +4 damage from strength. -2 to hit if not in possession of enough strength (18). Still uses Dex to hit as all missile weapons.

Ambidexterity as a feat no longer exists. I suggest Improved Two Weapon Fighting.

Rav


----------



## Bacter (Aug 17, 2003)

willlll.... update... character......sheet...... as......... soon.......... as .........possible............first............ have...........to ..........pass............... 2............final............. exams.........

final.........exam.........is.........wednesday........then I will be a truly worhty medicineman!


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 18, 2003)

Eh, Sullaf is proving elusive as well. I need to 'motivate' him as well it seems...






Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 18, 2003)

Do.not.have.3.5.phb.srd.annoying.to.read.screw.you.guys.i.m.going.home.not.vital.to.update.sheet.just.carry.on.have.send.you.hd.ages.ago.just.add.1.skillpoint.to.each.skill.must.first.decide.if.i.m.to.edit.my.character.since.rules.have.changed.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 18, 2003)

And Sullaf manages to make a wide post instead of a long one 

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 19, 2003)

What are we waiting for? ... this is getting on my nerves


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 19, 2003)

Matt, I really want to continue as well. I have the adventure *prepared*. Handwritten. But Jurgen's having exams, Karsten is too drunk to post with the 'intreeweek', Casper... I dunno (still internet probs?), and Take is abroad. It basically is you, me and Sullaf (with an unupdated sheet, which actualy matters more than he says it will or won't). How the  am I going to run a game with half the group unavailable?

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 20, 2003)

why the .. is half the group unavailable all the time?


----------



## Ilan (Aug 20, 2003)

A quick word before getting hammerred.... MHUAWAWAWAWAHAHAHahahahahahaha (dying away evil laughter)


----------



## Bacter (Aug 20, 2003)

Dandyman, relax man.. personally I do not mind that the game takes place in a fast pace or a slow one. If you are so bothered.. consider checking the thread less frequently, so you don't bother yourself so much. Just await an e-mail from enworld that someone has posted en check it then.. in the meantime stop losing your temper!@!@!@!@!@


BTW I do not hope that Rav is waiting for an action from me? I mean is it that necessary for the continuation of the game that I immediately pick a 5th level spell?


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 20, 2003)

No, it is not 'necessary'. But you would have an unfair advantage over people who actually are timely with their choices: [hypothetical]"Oh, lots of undead here? Better not take cloudkill then, I'll take that later. [to other player] Oh, you actualy did take Cloudkill as soon as you leveled up? Sucks to be you."[/hypothetical]

Also, why should I believe that you actually would pick them later? You are going to study medicine. I really don't believe you are going to be any less busy. I think it is more likely that in three weeks from now I'll get fed up and pick the spells in your stead.

I think Take, Matthijs, Karsten and I all believe a certain tempo is required for the PbP to be fun. In fact, even if it goes at maximum speed it is already too slow for Take's liking IIRC. Checking less often quickly becomes not checking at all. I have been in enough PbPs to know that a slow game is only a baby step away from a dead game.

If the thread hasn't picked up in two and a half weeks (before friday the 5th of september), I am moving the game back to tabletop again. If that means some people can't play, so be it. That would also mean I would stop DMing the Sunless Citadel campaign.

Oh, and Take: don't sabotage it as soon as you get back because you prefer tabletop!


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 20, 2003)

Editted my sheet, sort of. Still want to have a 3.5 book but oh well. Just get on with it.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 20, 2003)

If it's the requirement of this PbP to have 6 players the alternative would be tabletop, if not it would be 4 players. I *do* mind if nothing happens Jur (geesh haven't you noticed?!) and a slow pace like the one you set is *not* acceptable.

And I know it's just a game so I don't take this personally at all it's just that within the confines of this game I got fed up with the behaviour of some of you  

SO IT'S NOT A GDDMN TEMPER AAAARGRRRGGGHH


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 20, 2003)

As you can see we are on our way. I'd like to know how much cash Kheldev, Tycho and Wulf have, so I can keep track of it in the first post of tis thread: Ie. post it now and you never have to even think about your cash anymore.

Rav

edit: oh, and Matt:



> If it's the requirement of this PbP to have 6 players the alternative would be tabletop, if not it would be 4 players.



It isn't the requirement at all. I just know I can easily handle eight players on a PBP, but on a tabletop I find it hard to DM for more than 4 or 5. Just thought it would be fun for all involved. It also allows me to use more and more powerful enemies, making combat more tactical.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Aug 21, 2003)

Rav, my main man,

How do you deal with move silently, I have +23 and I believe that you recieve -10 penalty if you walk at normal speed, so do I always walk more quiet then the others, cause that would be allright for my character. Bit of style for the tracker, ranger.

Intree is going great. The group has really fallen apart now, we have eliminated the bad factors in the group (read: the little schoolgirls can't be bothered to hang out with us ) Today we are only eating together, they have some record thingie planned at the RAI, but oh well, was home at 4 a.m. last night. After diner, well I think it will come down to more drinking. Saw yesterday that almost all the people who run a group are members of L.A.N.X. so they are doing great at the recruitment side of things.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes, indeed, you can always move silently. On average a DC 24 listen check to hear you within 10 feet (1d20-10+23), or 23 when taking ten, whcih should suffice really.

For most people this is counterproductive, but for people with a skill mod of +11 or greater it isn't.

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Aug 22, 2003)

HE!

Ron, thnx for the info...youre a proper DM...
as for posting.. I enjoy a fast thread as well (I.E. everybody posting everyday) which I will do from the 1st of september onwards...
I check my cash..

He karsten...jij bent intree kindje en ik papa hier in Maastricht...sad,,, heb je al met je mama gezoend??? leuk toch veel feest enzo maar je bent wel een sad old git....

casper


----------



## Ilan (Aug 23, 2003)

Cas my man,

Just back from the last party. Tommorrow I'm going out with a girl I met monday in "Meander". She is in her fourth year of "Rechten", so that's gotta be good. And yes, I'm getting to old to stay up late all week. But luckily I had a "daddy", who was just as lazy as me, so we could sleep late all week.


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 23, 2003)

Deepwinter: What kind of contruct are you sending through? perhaps you can precreate a few (fast, tough, etc.), give them names, and then we can store them somewhere on the web (either the Tholestia site, or wherever you want to place them).

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a tootootooter on my waterscooter, with which I tootootooter to you!

[iedereen nu!]

I have a tootootooter on my waterscooter with which I tootootooter to every women


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 23, 2003)

[For the clueless ones: a Google Image search for "tooter"]






This enlightenment is free of charge. We now all know that Sullaf has a waterscooter with depictions of vintage cartoons.

Rav, having serioulsy lost the funny somewhere in the first paragraph of the post.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 23, 2003)

toot toot

Have added three construct templates to DW's description in the rogue's gallery. He's sending a 'tank' through this time... HD and craft roll will be mailed when deemed necessary


----------



## Bacter (Aug 24, 2003)

Picked extra 5th level spell, changed HP total, so partially edited my character. Could anyone help/tell me what I have to change in my character when I am leveling up?


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 24, 2003)

When a Wizard levels up from 9 to 10:
* +1 Base Attack Bonus
* +1 Base Will saving throw
* 2 + (unenhanced INT modifier, ie. 4)  + (1 Human bonus) skill points. (+7)
* Increased # of Spells per day (look it up in the SRD will ya )
* 1d4 + con bonus hp.
* Metamagic or Item creation feat. (10th level wizards get this as a bonus feat)
* 2 extra spells in spellbook for free from 0th to 5th level.

I think that is it.

In advance, from 10th to 11th (slightly less spectacular):
* 2 + (unenhanced INT modifier, ie. 4)  + (1 Human bonus) skill points. (+7)
* Increased # of Spells per day, first access to 6th level spells 
* 1d4 + con bonus hp.
* 2 extra spells in spellbook for free from 0th to 6th level.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Aug 24, 2003)

For the ones who care , chicka progress is going ok. Not kissing on the first official date seems to be working out great. Can recommend it to everybody, turns them wild.


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 24, 2003)

Figured this would be the fastest way to tell everyone (since apparently my mail client is infected with some sort of virus: don't worry it did not spread): Me and Janine are taking a break. (Take gogogo). I could explain the many details on why we are taking a break, but hey, who cares. I nearly scored a 14 year old girl yesterday while I was working. First there was just chemistry. Then there was flirting all the way. Then I asked her age and nearly shot myself. I'm getting way to old for this. Oh well...

Ron if you're reading this: sunday night @ the kroegie? Call me. Kas, will call you later. Want to know if you f*** up your date. 

Move along people nothing to see here...


----------



## Ravellion (Aug 25, 2003)

Will update tuesday. Am tired now, want to do this properly.

Rav


----------



## takew (Aug 26, 2003)

Here i am back from 6 weeks of hard working vacation... pfff...

[ga nu ff alles lezen.... K*T]


----------



## Ilan (Aug 26, 2003)

All women are ...... 

Things were going great, messages I recieved could only mean she was intrested, but apperently women are ...... Didn't think I was her type and it seems I was correct. Damned that not kissing her on the date.

Even the women I have consulted are puzzled how women can act, how in godsname are we to understand then how it works. Thought I had it figured out, but you can never be sure it seems. 

Even more so, I have less time to earn me a case of beers. Damned those silly bets I make.


----------



## Bacter (Aug 27, 2003)

If Diactum wants to cast a "hold portal" spell on the portal we just entered through... could he also dismiss this spell at any moment (by either casting a dispel magic or just by a gesture or something) if we needed to get out before the end of the spell?


----------



## Sullaf (Aug 27, 2003)

Aaaaaahhhhhhh A New Layout. I Got Lost Already.

[ontopic]Is there any evidence that the construct enter this room? Footprints, smashed skelletons, anything. Kheldev would like to determine if it encountered anything...[/ontopic]

[offtopic]Oh my ... we almost look professional out there, relying on knowledge skills and such and being rather careful. What ever happened to the good old, walk in and kick the living sjizzle out of the monsters inside...   [/offtopic]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yuk new layout is bad! It's even slower than it used to be and those message icons?! C'mon there were enough absolete images as it was

Darnit it takes over 30 seconds to just connect to the server!

guess the good-old bashing around would get us killed here...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 2, 2003)

nice hint rav...


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 2, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> nice hint rav...



Yeah, I know. I much rather had people using the results of the knowledge checks in some way, using extra divination spells to find out what's happening etc.

Instead, I wait for four days and two out of six party members who are supposedly thrilled about all things arcane refuse to post. So I have to be blunt like this.

If wonder... if I ever put in a secret door, will people look for it? I guess they'll just wait till I get fed up and magical pointer arrows disappear.

Of course, with secret doors you just need to Elf the room (send an elf to walk within 5 feet of all the walls), and Ilan probably will claim that bit of spotlight 

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 3, 2003)

So after all the whining, indeed nothing changed

i.o.w. 

@Diactum, Wulf: post post post post post post post post post


----------



## takew (Sep 3, 2003)

> Ilan probably will claim that bit of spotlight



...

So I'm only good for singing am I?


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 3, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> So I'm only good for singing am I?



How much Search do you have? I believe Ilan has something like +16.


Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey! no OOC remarks in the IC thread plz!


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 6, 2003)

> The imp sits down on one of the rotten corpses. He keeps holding his staff.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 6, 2003)

... 

"It throbs and pulses with energy"



Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 7, 2003)

If 'it' can shoot magic missiles I'll kill you Ron


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 7, 2003)

Sullaf said:
			
		

> If 'it' can shoot magic missiles I'll kill you Ron



I was thinking Acid orbs


----------



## Bacter (Sep 9, 2003)

something is not clear to me... Did the imp appear out of the portal or was it/he already in here?


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 10, 2003)

Bacter said:
			
		

> something is not clear to me... Did the imp appear out of the portal or was it/he already in here?



If you say your character doesn't know, I think he doesn't know.

There are about three or four hints in the text whcih could make you believe it to be one way or another.

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 11, 2003)

In addition to my IC post:

Seriously, This dialogue with the imp is an nice example of the stupidity our party displays, while talk to frickin thing for ten posts to eventually ask him the very same he was asked when he appeared....


----------



## Ilan (Sep 11, 2003)

Since all of you are posting while I am trying to speak with the imp, yes it does take longer. If you happen to ask something normal instead of repeating what was already asked, yes it is going to take longer. 

Casper, you posted that you were going to read the wall the first post you made when the imp appearred, so I don't get your comment to be honest. I am trying to speed things up, but it isn't really going to work if you all want to post questions.

Take, maybe not the best post you made. It is if you are trying to get our reward higher, but a bit weird if you just want to comment on the imp. Maybe you should do that kind of thing when we are alone.


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 11, 2003)

I mean the following:


 at 09-05-2003, 03:03 AM  I posted:
  "You speak in mysteries......tell us what you have to offer...."

than you replied:

"I turn around to Wulf and I say to him with great irritation: "By Corelian, are you all idiots. What is wrong with you. His proposition is clear. He will help us, if we take him with us when we leave this godforsaken place."

and finally, some ten posts later you ask:

"What do you have to offer."


So I ask the imp a question, Ilan gets annoyed and asks the very same question later......

but lets move on it is not that important


----------



## Ilan (Sep 11, 2003)

Yep, you are right, but plzzz read back three or four more posts. The imp appearres and I reply first to him. after that you reply that you look at the wall, and so on and so on..... you do say that to him, but at a moment in which it is not really appropiate tin the eyes of Ilan, so he snaps at Wulf. 

love to love you


----------



## takew (Sep 11, 2003)

> Take, maybe not the best post you made. It is if you are trying to get our reward higher, but a bit weird if you just want to comment on the imp. Maybe you should do that kind of thing when we are alone.



All that I was trying to get out of the imp was the things we might encounter. Only I didn't want to ask it straight forward. And I definitely don't know how you can think that I was bargaining for more reward. Where did I say that?!?


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 12, 2003)

Love you to Karsten but.....If you read the posts you will notice that Wulf was the first one to adress the imp, right after he appeared.....moreover, the imp adressed Wulf as well first before his appearance.....

to all:

People, I suggest a little more caution and tactics concerning this imp....we do not want to annoy him I think...I mean he is a poisonous spell casting imp. The only thing he lacks is frickin' laserbeam on his head...


----------



## Ilan (Sep 12, 2003)

Doesn't the imp first come into play, when he says something like: "I would have quessed a wizard to be intrested in the writings on the wall." The first thing you do is read the wall, you don't say anything.

Take: What I meant was, why are you putting us of as minions. That is what you do, when you say: "hey why don't you kill us at any time you like." He doesn't know how strong we are. Maybe we can kill him in an instant. That kind of talk, we should only make, when we are alone.


----------



## takew (Sep 13, 2003)

OMG... stop buggering me and if you want to be right... 
here you go then.
I promis that I will speak when YOU want me to speak. It even would make things easier if you did my posting. Then you know that MY character is to YOUR liking.


----------



## Bacter (Sep 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## Ilan (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry Take that I made a comment on one of your posts. You never say what you think about something, should have remembered that when I said something. Play an idiot if you want, hey I do.

BLAAT


----------



## takew (Sep 13, 2003)

Het is gewoon zo dat ik mij niet heel erg meer verdiep in dit verhaal. Het schiet allemaal niet erg op. En bij het schrijven van een post kan ik mijzelf ook niet echt zetten tot het bedenken van iets zinnigs... dus...

[He dit isn't English]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey guys, when arguing IC or OOC it's only fair to answer in terms of the game. Don't skip between your character which is a fiction of your imagination and yourself which produces characters that are a fiction of your imagination. 

It results in stupid discussions in which both players/persons will effectively have nothing to gain

Oh yeah this message is a lie


----------



## Ilan (Sep 14, 2003)

Aah, Matthijs, you l33t n00b0rzzz


----------



## Sullaf (Sep 15, 2003)

*burp*


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah what a load of bull


----------



## Spellsword (Sep 15, 2003)

Mr DM, I take it that as a wizard I can copy some of the spells in a later stage right?


PartY: Did I miss something or do we still not know excactly HOW to help the imp.....?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 16, 2003)

As a psion I haven't the faintest as to how we can set the imp free. Since he has already given us the information we wanted, we might as well let the Mages kill him. I for one really don't care


----------



## Bacter (Sep 17, 2003)

Have we already found out where the strange voices in the forest came from? Must have missed/forgotten that.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thorough investigation later revealed that they originated from Kheldev's buttocks


----------



## Ilan (Sep 22, 2003)

knock knock

who's there??

anyone

anyone who??

OH WAIT NO ONE


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 23, 2003)

Well... let's see if this post arrives.

BAsically I hate the new Enworld. it eats my posts, makes me wait for 5 to 10  minutes (!) before either eating or posting it, and edits are an impossibility.

I'll try and post soon... but my will to do so is rapidly diminishing since I have to wait so ing long.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Sep 29, 2003)

Are we going to continue this?? Kick kick kick


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 14, 2003)

I have to shamefully admit that I didn't think anyone had replied (no subscribed thread emails received). The good news is that seem to have no EnWorld trouble anymore. I wil try and update a bit more often 

For now, I want an answer in the IC thread on which door you are going to take...

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 14, 2003)

I have to shamefully admit that I didn't think anyone had replied (no subscribed thread emails received). The good news is that seem to have no EnWorld trouble anymore. I wil try and update a bit more often 

For now, I want an answer in the IC thread on which door you are going to take...

Rav


----------

